# Funny Pregnancy Stories, Photos & More



## GHPBWoman

Hello ladies,

Although pregnancy is a beautiful, glorious, scary and confusing time... I find that a lot of the people around me in my day-to-day are taking every little thing far too seriously. Does anyone have some funny stories, comments, photos or random internet bits to share? Just looking to lighten the mood a little. 

I've shared a couple of my funny moments in some of the other threads on here, so in an attempt to not be repetitive, I'll share a photo that I found online & sent to my husband this week:

https://hugherection.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/funny-pregnant-wife.jpg


----------



## aliss

lol! Will show that to OH when he gets home!


----------



## Stash777

That's hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## iwanta8a8y

Hahahahahahahaha

That is hilarious I love it, sending to my OH now!

Please share more if you have more ;-)


----------



## Tonka106

hahhaha OH laughed so hard at this, especially because I did exactly that to him when we got our BFP :) !


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://risensources.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/fail-owned-pregnancy-alcohol-fail.jpg

Truth in advertising.


----------



## kirsteee

haha i remember hearing that 1 before! X


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://i.baby-gaga.com/crtn/cartoon16.png


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yOxcPaQFSws/SD2Zz2sGaHI/AAAAAAAAAK8/4cFMe2Il6XI/s400/pregnancy-cartoon.png


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://paintermommy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/cartoon37.png

Very much how I'm feeling these days...


----------



## sunbaby777

With my first pregnancy, I got an epidural. Everytime the doctor would come in to examine me (pushing on my belly), I would fart - really loudly! I had absolutely no control over it, and I was mortified! Even though it was a difficult time for us, that was the one thing that made me laugh. It's embarrassing (but funny) just remembering it!


----------



## GHPBWoman

sunbaby777 said:


> With my first pregnancy, I got an epidural. Everytime the doctor would come in to examine me (pushing on my belly), I would fart - really loudly! I had absolutely no control over it, and I was mortified! Even though it was a difficult time for us, that was the one thing that made me laugh. It's embarrassing (but funny) just remembering it!

LOL. I am sure that would make me embarrassed too! It's good you're able to laugh about it now. I bet the doctor has seen worse, too ;)

I went to my first pregnancy appointment/ultrasound this week and I have been feeling horrible for a month. When they had me "dress down" and climb up on the table I suddenly realized that I didn't shave my legs or clean up my hoo-hah beforehand. I was mortified.


----------



## sjwebb

Isn't it sad how we have to shave and look presentable for our dr's? Haha. I hate going when my legs aren't shaved. Even though they aren't there to see how much we shave its still embarrassing.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://media.dailyrumble.com/selection-154-40.jpg


----------



## sunbaby777

Yeah, I don't know why we bother, but I shaved everything and painted my toe nails before my first appointment. I doubt it will last as the pregnancy goes on though. We won't be able to bend over to do those things! We'll all look like chicks from the 70's and 80's with the mega muffs. LOL


----------



## GHPBWoman

I'm going to try to clean myself up for the next appointment... hopefully redeem myself from this last one. LOL


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.ezpregnancytest.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Prego-stick-figure.jpg


----------



## sunbaby777




----------



## GHPBWoman

sunbaby777 said:


> View attachment 276172

LOL.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_uBOMXaJVSlc/TP-8XvdGVkI/AAAAAAAAABk/gQ9vHUmYqlk/s1600/pregnancy%25252525252Bcartoons7.png


----------



## Nits

I can so identify!
 



Attached Files:







cartoon27.png
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 688


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.redrif.com/images/f4/hospital.jpg


----------



## vikki22

i think i was most embaresad when i told my nurse to f.... off and i almost broke a nurses hand


----------



## luckybreak

GHPBWoman said:


> https://i.baby-gaga.com/crtn/cartoon16.png

I dont get this one :shrug:


----------



## luckybreak

https://www.myspaceantics.com/images/myspace-graphics/funny-pictures/double-pregnancy.jpg
OH and Me for sure!! :haha:


----------



## LittleBoSheep

luckybreak said:


> GHPBWoman said:
> 
> 
> https://i.baby-gaga.com/crtn/cartoon16.png
> 
> I dont get this one :shrug:Click to expand...

doggy-style lol....


----------



## Blizzard

These are great!


----------



## Blizzard

Pregnancy Jokes

Q. Should I have a baby after 35?
A. No, 35 children is enough.

Q. When will my baby move?
A. With any luck, right after he finishes high school.

Q. How will I know if my vomiting is morning sickness or the flu?
A. If it's the flu, you'll get better.

Q. Since I became pregnant, my breasts, rear-end, and even my feet have grown. Is there anything that gets smaller during pregnancy?
A. Yes, your bladder.

Q. What is the most common pregnancy craving?
A. For men to be the ones who get pregnant.

Q. What is the most reliable method to determine a baby's sex?
A. Childbirth.

Q. The more pregnant I get, the more often strangers smile at me. Why?
A. 'Cause you're fatter than they are.

Q. My wife is five months pregnant and so moody that sometimes she's borderline irrational.
A. So what's your question?

Q. What's the difference between a nine-month pregnant woman and a model?
A. Nothing, if the pregnant woman's husband knows what's good for him.

Q. How long is the average woman in labor?
A. Whatever she says, divided by two.

Q. My childbirth instructor says it's not pain I'll feel during labor, but pressure. Is she right?
A. Yes, in the same way that a tornado might be called an air current.

Q. When is the best time to get an epidural?
A. Right after you find out you're pregnant.

Q. Is there any reason I have to be in the delivery room while my wife is in labor?
A. Not unless the word "alimony" means anything to you.

Q. What does it mean when the baby's head is crowning?
A. It means you feel as though not only a crown but the entire throne is trying to make its way out of you.

Q. Is there anything I should avoid while recovering from childbirth?
A. Yes, pregnancy.

Q. Does pregnancy cause hemorrhoids?
A. Pregnancy causes anything you want to blame it for.

Q. Where is the best place to store breast milk?
A. In your breasts.

Q. Is there a safe alternative to breast pumps?
A. Yes, baby lips.

Q. What does it mean when a baby is born with teeth?
A. It means that the baby's mother may want to rethink her plans to nurse.

Q. How does one sanitize nipples?
A. Bathe daily and wear a clean bra. It beats boiling them in a saucepan.

Q. What are the terrible twos?
A. Your breasts after baby stops nursing cold turkey.

Q. What is the best time to wean the baby from nursing?
A. When you see teeth marks.

Q. Do I have to have a baby shower?
A. Not if you change the baby's diaper very quickly.

Q. Our baby was born last week. When will my wife begin to feel and act normal again?
A. When the kids are in college.


----------



## RoseyCheeks

When I went into labour with my second I was given gas &air but got just a little too "merry" on it , everytime the midwife asked me a question I was in hysterics! I just couldn't stop laughing she eventually had to call in two other midwives so that the three of them could pride the gas&air inhaler from my hands lol 

Okay this is more embarrassing but a week after having babe no.1 we were walking around town and I started to get some really started giving me funny looks, it wasn't until my hubby turned to me and said "omg! I think you're leaking!" I looked down and the whole front of my shirt was soaked with Brest milk!


----------



## 1liz9

I love this thread!


----------



## sunbaby777

luckybreak said:


> https://www.myspaceantics.com/images/myspace-graphics/funny-pictures/double-pregnancy.jpg
> OH and Me for sure!! :haha:

Now that's funny!


----------



## stickylizard

I hate needles, injections, blood tests and the worst - having a cannula inserted!!

As I was the worst person ever giving birth with my daughter, I totally panicked like the whole way through and was gearing up for the epidural and then got told I couldn't have one... After the birth I had my daughter on my chest and started to notice things like the sheer amount of blood on like, every part of my body, and all over my wrist - I had a cannula in my hand with blood soaking the tape and my wrists. I looked at OH and said "wow I'm so proud I hate those things! And I dont even remember it going in!" All smug... And he just blinked and said "You hit the anaesthetist and told her you hated her". :blush:

And I never did get my epidural lol


----------



## Blizzard

stickylizard said:


> I hate needles, injections, blood tests and the worst - having a cannula inserted!!
> 
> As I was the worst person ever giving birth with my daughter, I totally panicked like the whole way through and was gearing up for the epidural and then got told I couldn't have one... After the birth I had my daughter on my chest and started to notice things like the sheer amount of blood on like, every part of my body, and all over my wrist - I had a cannula in my hand with blood soaking the tape and my wrists. I looked at OH and said "wow I'm so proud I hate those things! And I dont even remember it going in!" All smug... And he just blinked and said "You hit the anaesthetist and told her you hated her". :blush:
> 
> And I never did get my epidural lol

This will be me!


----------



## Anna Purna

You have to check out this video for Prenatal Pole Dancing: :haha:

https://FunnyOrDie.com/m/4yj6


----------



## branjo

lmao love them all thanks for sharing!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_5BFu8LOvkgw/TA6ZnJuTx5I/AAAAAAAAB6I/22hB6eJ_trc/s320/cartoon.jpg

Glad you are all enjoying the thread. :) Keep those stories coming!


----------



## CelticStar

stickylizard said:


> I hate needles, injections, blood tests and the worst - having a cannula inserted!!
> 
> As I was the worst person ever giving birth with my daughter, I totally panicked like the whole way through and was gearing up for the epidural and then got told I couldn't have one... After the birth I had my daughter on my chest and started to notice things like the sheer amount of blood on like, every part of my body, and all over my wrist - I had a cannula in my hand with blood soaking the tape and my wrists. I looked at OH and said "wow I'm so proud I hate those things! And I dont even remember it going in!" All smug... And he just blinked and said "You hit the anaesthetist and told her you hated her". :blush:
> 
> And I never did get my epidural lol

Omg, I laughed so hard at this that I had to run to the toilet :rofl:


----------



## GHPBWoman

CelticStar said:


> Omg, I laughed so hard at this that I had to run to the toilet :rofl:

LOL now THAT'S funny!


----------



## sunbaby777

Anna Purna said:


> You have to check out this video for Prenatal Pole Dancing: :haha:
> 
> https://FunnyOrDie.com/m/4yj6

Too funny! I love the part where she farts!


----------



## GHPBWoman

The other day I send DH out to pick up some little groceries for me. While he was gone, decided to make myself some tea. As I was standing in the kitchen, I got a glimpse of the dishes in the sink and it caused me to upchuck all over my shoes & the middle of the floor. Wanting to be self-sufficient, I grabbed a couple of towels and went to clean it up but the sight of it made me throw up again all over the towels. Once I gathered myself together again I went into the bathroom and grabbed a big beach towel and thew it over the whole mess. (out of sight, out of mind)

DH came home a little while later and here was our exchange.

DH: "Um, what's with all the towels and your shoes in the middle of the kitchen?"

Me: "Oh, I threw up in there."

DH: "You couldn't have moved the three feet to do it in the sink?"

Me: "No, there's dishes in there. They gross me out."

DH: "So... do you want me to throw the towels and your shoes away, or can you teach me how to use the washing machine?"


----------



## vikki22

I remember one time my son was 4 days old went to a big mall in vancouver where i live and other babies i could hear them crying but i didnt know what was coming after that i was wearing a white shirt and my bf said umm your wet i looked and and my shirt was completely see-threw


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/fail-owned-disease-fail.jpg


----------



## sunbaby777

vikki22 said:


> I remember one time my son was 4 days old went to a big mall in vancouver where i live and other babies i could hear them crying but i didnt know what was coming after that i was wearing a white shirt and my bf said umm your wet i looked and and my shirt was completely see-threw

Oh my! I heard that other babies can activate your milk! I'll have to remember NOT to wear white shirts! lol


----------



## vikki22

sunbaby777 said:


> vikki22 said:
> 
> 
> I remember one time my son was 4 days old went to a big mall in vancouver where i live and other babies i could hear them crying but i didnt know what was coming after that i was wearing a white shirt and my bf said umm your wet i looked and and my shirt was completely see-threw
> 
> Oh my! I heard that other babies can activate your milk! I'll have to remember NOT to wear white shirts! lolClick to expand...

lol yes it happens and i was wearing breast pads i took my bfs sweater and left the mall i was so red lol


----------



## GHPBWoman

vikki22 said:


> sunbaby777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vikki22 said:
> 
> 
> I remember one time my son was 4 days old went to a big mall in vancouver where i live and other babies i could hear them crying but i didnt know what was coming after that i was wearing a white shirt and my bf said umm your wet i looked and and my shirt was completely see-threw
> 
> Oh my! I heard that other babies can activate your milk! I'll have to remember NOT to wear white shirts! lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol yes it happens and i was wearing breast pads i took my bfs sweater and left the mall i was so red lolClick to expand...

Isn't the female body amazing? It's a never-ending source of amusement and humiliation...


----------



## CelticStar

GHPBWoman said:


> CelticStar said:
> 
> 
> Omg, I laughed so hard at this that I had to run to the toilet :rofl:
> 
> LOL now THAT'S funny!Click to expand...

It would have been funnier if you'd actually seen me trying to run whilst keeping my legs crossed :blush:

Think of a penguin on speed and you're close to what it must have looked like :wacko:


----------



## Blizzard

CelticStar said:


> GHPBWoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticStar said:
> 
> 
> Omg, I laughed so hard at this that I had to run to the toilet :rofl:
> 
> LOL now THAT'S funny!Click to expand...
> 
> It would have been funnier if you'd actually seen me trying to run whilst keeping my legs crossed :blush:
> 
> Think of a penguin on speed and you're close to what it must have looked like :wacko:Click to expand...

HA!! I laughed so hard at this I nearly fell off the sofa... Hubby's looking at me funny :D:haha:


----------



## CelticStar

Sorry! I'm jealous though, my hubby always looks at me funny.....


----------



## Blizzard

CelticStar said:


> Sorry! I'm jealous though, my hubby always looks at me funny.....

Actually ever since I got pregnant so has mine! Particularly this morning when I cried because... Drum roll please... My cereal was too soft.


----------



## CelticStar

:rofl:

I know that feeling so well!

I cried on the phone to my Mum tonight because she wouldn't let me get a word in edgeways about her new kitchen :dohh:

If we're like this now...What are we going to be like in third tri? :shrug:


----------



## CelticStar

I'm actually sat here lol about your cereal :rofl:


----------



## Blizzard

I was so sad. I also bonked hubby on the head with an apple in frustration because he was sitting on the floor.. Threw Weetos at him because there was egg on the floor. I'm pretty irrational right now. If I remember anymore I'll put em up. Xx


----------



## GHPBWoman

Last night my husband was able to sleep in bed with me for the first time in several nights. When I told him I thought I could handle him being that close to me his eyes got all big and he said, "REALLY?" You'd think I was offering to take him to Disneyland.

I did give him some conditions though:
1) Stay on your side of the bed
2) Sleep facing away from me
3) Breathe through your nose
4) No passing gas

The anti-nausea pills are helping to calm my sense of smell so that I can stand being around him again... just as long as he doesn't get _too _close.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/epic-fail-pregnant-men-fail.jpg


----------



## aliss

https://www.buzzshock.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/epic-fail-paternity-fail.jpg


----------



## Blizzard

GHPBWoman said:


> Last night my husband was able to sleep in bed with me for the first time in several nights. When I told him I thought I could handle him being that close to me his eyes got all big and he said, "REALLY?" You'd think I was offering to take him to Disneyland.
> 
> I did give him some conditions though:
> 1) Stay on your side of the bed
> 2) Sleep facing away from me
> 3) Breathe through your nose
> 4) No passing gas
> 
> The anti-nausea pills are helping to calm my sense of smell so that I can stand being around him again... just as long as he doesn't get _too _close.

Fantastic :D.


----------



## GHPBWoman

aliss said:


> https://www.buzzshock.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/epic-fail-paternity-fail.jpg

LOL! Epic fail.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.funny-signs.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/family-planning.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://probablynotagoodsign.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/KY-SUBSTITUTE-PREGNANCY.png


----------



## luckybreak

LittleBoSheep said:


> luckybreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHPBWoman said:
> 
> 
> https://i.baby-gaga.com/crtn/cartoon16.png
> 
> I dont get this one :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> doggy-style lol....Click to expand...

bwahahahahaha:haha: thanks!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://freakyfail.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/epic-fail-photos-pregnancy-fail.jpg


----------



## Blizzard

GHPBWoman said:


> https://freakyfail.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/epic-fail-photos-pregnancy-fail.jpg

Not so much with the thinking there. Thanks :D x


----------



## GHPBWoman

Blizzard said:


> Not so much with the thinking there. Thanks :D x

Hoping that isn't anyone on these boards. LOL


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2009/8/25/128957012414916743.jpg


----------



## sunbaby777

I know I posted this on an earlier thread, but I thought it belonged here with the collection of funny stuff. It's hilarious!


https://youtu.be/aYRSSACstnQ




Also - Can anyone tell me how to embed a video clip? I have the code, but I don't know how to use it on here.


----------



## Missalissa86

I love this thread! Ok so I have a super funny story to share....when I was pregnant with my second son, I was 37 weeks and having contractions. My sister took me to the hospital, they checked me, said to walk around for an hour and they would check me again. My sister had to make a quick stop in the ladies room on our walk and as we are standing in the restroom I start gushing fluid everywhere! My sister freaks, tells me my water is breaking, and starts calling the family to let them know I am in labor as we make our way back to the nurses station. I get back in my room, they run the check for amniotic fluid and tell me they will be back in about 15 minutes. We sat there, waiting for them to come back in and get me registered, meanwhile joking about how funny it would be if they came in and told me I just peed myself. Doctor comes in the room "Well, your amniotic fluid test was negative so you probably just lost bladder control. We're gonna go ahead and send you home and just come back if the contractions get worse".........The return calls to the family to let them know it was a false alarm and why were the worst! I got teased for another 3 months after I had my son! lol


----------



## GHPBWoman

OMG Those are both so funny! ^^

I'm not sure how to embed a video... I'm not that super-duper techy.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://images5.cpcache.com/product_zoom/476292985v3_480x480_Front_Color-White_padToSquare-true.jpg


----------



## prayingforbby

Who needs a baby sling lol
 



Attached Files:







235246252.jpeg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 270


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://thelaughingstork.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/babyshowercake-whitetrash.jpg

I hope that when I have my baby shower, they don't make me eat myself.


----------



## vikki22

GHPBWoman said:


> https://thelaughingstork.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/babyshowercake-whitetrash.jpg
> 
> I hope that when I have my baby shower, they don't make me eat myself.

 lol you made me laugh


----------



## ESpacey

I love this thread!


----------



## lori

This thread is hilarious!

https://www.cartoonstock.com/newscartoons/cartoonists/nfo/lowres/nfon13l.jpg

When I was pregnant with my son, my husband and I were outside doing some yardwork and our neighbors were all out on their patios enjoying the nice weather. I accidentally let out a huge loud fart when I leaned over, but luckily my quick thinking husband loudly said "excuse me!". Isn't he a gem?


----------



## GHPBWoman

lori said:


> but luckily my quick thinking husband loudly said "excuse me!". Isn't he a gem?

My husband would TOTALLY call me on it, and make sure that all the neighbors knew that it wasn't him or the dog.


----------



## lori

GHPBWoman said:


> lori said:
> 
> 
> but luckily my quick thinking husband loudly said "excuse me!". Isn't he a gem?
> 
> My husband would TOTALLY call me on it, and make sure that all the neighbors knew that it wasn't him or the dog.Click to expand...

Well, he wanted to tell everyone the funny story later on, but I warned him that he would be ruining the sweet gesture and would lose any bonus points he'd earned. Bonus points = :sex:, so it remains a private joke.


----------



## immie

GHPBWoman said:


> lori said:
> 
> 
> but luckily my quick thinking husband loudly said "excuse me!". Isn't he a gem?
> 
> My husband would TOTALLY call me on it, and make sure that all the neighbors knew that it wasn't him or the dog.Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA! Same with my OH. And if the neighbours didn't appear to hear he'd probably shout "Blimey, did you hear that! She's got some right wind on her lately" :dohh: xxx


----------



## MrsBump1

Ok so after being in agonising back labour for many many many hours with my daughter the birthing centre decided to send me via ambulance to the hospital. When it arrived and had loaded me up on its trolly it was taking me out the front entrance of the birthing centre as a young just in the start of labour couple was arriving. I have no memory of this. According to my partner i looked at the young mum to be and screamed "i'm gonna die"!!! Apparently she went white as a sheet!!!! Hahahaha poor girl!


----------



## Princessbec

I have been in bed trying to laugh quietly but seems my OH thinks I shake the bed to much when I laugh hehe


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/epic-fail-maternity-dad-fail.jpg


----------



## Missalissa86

OMG ^^^ lol!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.wrybaby.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/hey-dad-back_sm1.jpg


----------



## hellokitty2

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







sperm.png
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 134


----------



## GHPBWoman

^^LOL^^


----------



## vikki22

i love that dad one i should give that to my bf heheh


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://images2.cafemom.com/images/user/gallery/post_49586_1201493447_med.jpg?imageId=4444102


----------



## Anna Purna

Probably not the best time to update your Facebook status...

https://static.happyplace.com/assets/images/2011/09/4e80f42374d06.png


----------



## ESpacey




----------



## GHPBWoman

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_oqnzCQC66aY/SyvUYiTRugI/AAAAAAAABLk/4NIPtSYFnhI/s400/gay+marriageFunnyBabySign.jpg


----------



## Missalissa86

Hehe
 



Attached Files:







296685_282912855060308_100000247887357_1099927_688829819_n.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 63


----------



## CelticStar

GHPBWoman said:


> https://www.funny-signs.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/family-planning.jpg

That's actually a genuine sign at Northampton hospital......


----------



## GHPBWoman

CelticStar said:


> That's actually a genuine sign at Northampton hospital......

Although probably not intentional, I'm sure it's good advice for some people.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/__V1GJlBadyE/TAsF_0G1WfI/AAAAAAAAA_w/Vi80q6GYx1A/s1600/Funny+News+Headline+-+Condom+Truck+Tips+Over+Spills+Load.jpg


----------



## hellokitty2

:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







0a0f6790345daf6a352cb55a56c45673_width_640x.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 112


----------



## vikki22

hellokitty2 said:


> :dohh:

Now thats funny


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG thank you for this thread and the laughs. I am having the time of my life reading these!!!!


----------



## sunbaby777

hellokitty2 said:


> :dohh:

lmao.


----------



## sunbaby777

lori said:


> This thread is hilarious!
> 
> https://www.cartoonstock.com/newscartoons/cartoonists/nfo/lowres/nfon13l.jpg
> 
> When I was pregnant with my son, my husband and I were outside doing some yardwork and our neighbors were all out on their patios enjoying the nice weather. I accidentally let out a huge loud fart when I leaned over, but luckily my quick thinking husband loudly said "excuse me!". Isn't he a gem?

I wish my hubby would do something like that. He is more likely to bring attention to it and embarrass me even more!


----------



## babybambi

MrsBump1 said:


> Ok so after being in agonising back labour for many many many hours with my daughter the birthing centre decided to send me via ambulance to the hospital. When it arrived and had loaded me up on its trolly it was taking me out the front entrance of the birthing centre as a young just in the start of labour couple was arriving. I have no memory of this. According to my partner i looked at the young mum to be and screamed "i'm gonna die"!!! Apparently she went white as a sheet!!!! Hahahaha poor girl!

Brilliant, I laughed so much at this cause it sounds like me!

Best thread so far! :thumbup:


----------



## Kristina6292

CelticStar said:


> GHPBWoman said:
> 
> 
> https://www.funny-signs.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/family-planning.jpg
> 
> That's actually a genuine sign at Northampton hospital......Click to expand...

I didn't know there was anyone else on here from Northampton! Woop!


----------



## IrishGirl

LOL i taught these were funny:haha::haha::haha:




Great thread:flower::flower:


----------



## Kage76

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_jBe0WvxWaEk/TOR-fztCTOI/AAAAAAAACRM/j_ZKITN6xTE/s1600/pregnancy-cravings.jpg

just say no to monkey brains!


----------



## ESpacey

You know you're pregnant when the monkey brains pictures makes your stomach turn a little!:rofl:


----------



## Kage76

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_WSin4jQTVYE/SPgBNsBoWnI/AAAAAAAAARM/xUysJddQZHU/s400/8.jpghttps://media.noob.us/pregnancytips/pregnancy-tip-13.jpghttps://cdn.randomfunnypicture.com/pictures/1122Preggo_Tips.jpg


----------



## Kage76

You REALLY know your preggo when you go- hmmm bit gross but they would be FANTASTIC with some olives


----------



## ESpacey

Kage76 said:


> You REALLY know your preggo when you go- hmmm bit gross but they would be FANTASTIC with some olives

Even that made a lump in my throat! :rofl:

(but I did LITERALLY laugh out loud on that too!) :haha:


----------



## Kage76

ESpacey said:


> Kage76 said:
> 
> 
> You REALLY know your preggo when you go- hmmm bit gross but they would be FANTASTIC with some olives
> 
> Even that made a lump in my throat! :rofl:
> 
> (but I did LITERALLY laugh out loud on that too!) :haha:Click to expand...

lol im sorry hon. if it makes you feel any better the thought of chicken used to make me gag. and thats been an acceptable food source for a millennia whats my excuse???


----------



## KendraNoell

love the baby shower games and how to show your friends. i can so think of people who do things that way.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://s3.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/65B60A02.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

Ib shud be againsb da law ob nature fo you to gib a colb when you're bregnanb.


----------



## rjsmam

ESpacey said:


> View attachment 278394

made me giggle like an eeejit!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## KendraNoell

I just got over a cold last weekend pretty brutal... I took sudafed though and bean turned out ok :)


----------



## GHPBWoman

KendraNoell said:


> I just got over a cold last weekend pretty brutal... I took sudafed though and bean turned out ok :)

So far everything is draining OK on it's own, it's just uncomfortable and exhausting. I'm hoping it'll just pass quickly, dh is on day 3 and is almost functional again.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://cdn.pelfusion.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/preganant-lady-print-ad.jpg


----------



## Missalissa86

Hehe! That looks the the OH and me!


----------



## Missalissa86

:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Hahaha.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 32


----------



## vikki22

Missalissa86 said:


> :rofl:

ok thats funny lol


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.offthemark.com/cartoons/2004-02-23.gif


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://rlv.zcache.com/krw_danger_pregnancy_hormones_funny_tshirt-p2355030670577873864pn5_400.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.maternitywearguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/funny-maternity-t-shirt.jpg


----------



## Blizzard

GHPBWoman said:


> https://www.maternitywearguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/funny-maternity-t-shirt.jpg

I want it!


----------



## ESpacey

blizzard said:


> ghpbwoman said:
> 
> 
> https://www.maternitywearguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/funny-maternity-t-shirt.jpg
> 
> i want it!Click to expand...

me too!!!!


----------



## vikki22

Blizzard said:


> GHPBWoman said:
> 
> 
> https://www.maternitywearguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/funny-maternity-t-shirt.jpg
> 
> I want it!Click to expand...

I want this too lol where can i get one :D


----------



## Blizzard

I have to find the T-shirt...


----------



## Blizzard

https://www.cafepress.co.uk/+funny+womens-maternity

For UK girlies, no idea if they ship elsewhere. xxx


----------



## Blizzard

https://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/Blizzard20111988/i_dont_care_shirt.jpg

I want this one as well.


----------



## vikki22

Blizzard said:


> https://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/Blizzard20111988/i_dont_care_shirt.jpg
> 
> I want this one as well.

I hope they ship i need this shirt towards my ex mother inlaw hehehehe


----------



## Missalissa86

Lol ^^^ lol


----------



## GHPBWoman

haha! The womb plug one I found at:
https://www.cafepress.com/+water_breaker_maternity_dark_tshirt,334364433


----------



## KendraNoell

omg I want them all


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://img.izismile.com/img/img2/20090511/bonus/8/funny_03.jpg


----------



## vikki22

GHPBWoman said:


> https://img.izismile.com/img/img2/20090511/bonus/8/funny_03.jpg

thats awesome


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://jerseygirlgenius.typepad.com/.a/6a00e5536b8b41883301543242fe1f970c-320wi

The ultimate maternity bra!


----------



## vikki22

GHPBWoman said:


> https://jerseygirlgenius.typepad.com/.a/6a00e5536b8b41883301543242fe1f970c-320wi
> 
> The ultimate maternity bra!

All i could say was WOW


----------



## hellokitty2

lol
 



Attached Files:







320099_191225910951459_126894987384552_427464_1535939258_n.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 349


----------



## jules7521

Blizzard said:


> https://www.cafepress.co.uk/+funny+womens-maternity
> 
> For UK girlies, no idea if they ship elsewhere. xxx

The US cafepress has them too!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.demotivationalposters.org/image/demotivational-poster/0811/so-do-i-baby-booze-beer-doris-funny-demotivational-poster-1225647919.jpg

Hehe. Gotta love small store layouts.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=33185756


----------



## Nits

GHPBWoman said:


> https://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=33185756

:haha::haha: I realize now that the idea is that the baby is saying "I didn't make this mess, it was the dog." but the first thing I thought was that it meant that the dog got you pregnant :haha: and :sick:


----------



## GHPBWoman

Nits said:


> GHPBWoman said:
> 
> 
> https://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=33185756
> 
> :haha::haha: I realize now that the idea is that the baby is saying "I didn't make this mess, it was the dog." but the first thing I thought was that it meant that the dog got you pregnant :haha: and :sick:Click to expand...

LOL too funny!


----------



## hellokitty2

More in the toddler era but still funny!
 



Attached Files:







300279_2509858912370_1430010634_2842997_1846022122_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 140


----------



## sunbaby777

jules7521 said:


> Blizzard said:
> 
> 
> https://www.cafepress.co.uk/+funny+womens-maternity
> 
> For UK girlies, no idea if they ship elsewhere. xxx
> 
> The US cafepress has them too!Click to expand...

I ordered one yesterday from the UK cafepress. I didn't even think to look for a US site. I'll bet I would receive it sooner if I had. Oh well. My Halloween bump shirt is on its way!


----------



## GHPBWoman

hellokitty2 said:


> More in the toddler era but still funny!

That is too stinkin funny!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://failfun.com/wp-content/uploads/sex-causes-pregnancy.jpg


----------



## justplainTIFF

GHPBWoman said:


> https://failfun.com/wp-content/uploads/sex-causes-pregnancy.jpg

Huh... Who would have thought that?! Thank goodness for studies. They make everything so much clearer.


----------



## hellokitty2

so true
 



Attached Files:







cartoon15.png
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 301


----------



## KendraNoell

[email protected] the "were hoping its a pony" shirt, "baby on board- i'll be more fun when i can drink again" shirt and the "i'm not fat, i'm pregnant...and fat" (so getting that one)


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.mywebpower.com/graphics/comments/thumbnails/funny/get_to_the_choppa_baby.jpg


----------



## hellokitty2

too cute
 



Attached Files:







patient_kitty_-img-1065.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 276


----------



## BabyBumpLove

Great Thread! Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://pulpfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/twitter-downtime-and-pregnancy.jpg


----------



## BabyBumpLove

LOL :haha:
 



Attached Files:







cartoon5.png
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 256


----------



## GHPBWoman

^^

I did this once every few months at our local Dollar Tree over the last three years we've been trying. My cycle is always so irregular that I was constantly "late" and peed on so many sticks that it was comical. 

Imagine my utter surprise and disbelief when after 36 months of negative results I got one that was positive!

... I took three after that to make sure. LOL


----------



## hellokitty2

:idea:
 



Attached Files:







296367_1564335325578_1751247688_792118_1322918486_n.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 97


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

I found this vest pretty funny.
 



Attached Files:







babyvestha.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## heideandseek

GHPBWoman said:


> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/__V1GJlBadyE/TAsF_0G1WfI/AAAAAAAAA_w/Vi80q6GYx1A/s1600/Funny+News+Headline+-+Condom+Truck+Tips+Over+Spills+Load.jpg

HAHA This is the exit right near my parents house! We still laugh about it!


----------



## maria86

BabyBumpLove said:


> LOL :haha:



OMG That was TOTALLY me!!! I had 20 (!) tests and the whole line was giving me funny looks :lol:

Love this thread!!


----------



## Tonka106

hellokitty2 said:


> :idea:

I saw this one on my facebook, I love it! So creative!


----------



## sunbaby777

hellokitty2 said:


> :idea:

I hope you don't mind, but I have to share this one. Too funny!


----------



## GHPBWoman

So glad all you ladies are enjoying this thread. :) It is one of very few things keeping me cheery these days... especially since the morning sickness is back with a vengeance.


----------



## HellBunny

https://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/fail-owned-pregnancy-alcohol-fail.jpg?w=500&h=375


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.photobasement.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/babyburrito.jpg


----------



## KendraNoell

Wtf?!? Lol!!!!


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Ing!! These are amazing!!! Ty..


----------



## Charlie_x

just spent the last hour going through all 17 pages haha love this thred so funny


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Click!

This is a thread I made when I was pg last time! I cant seem to get the pic! But I found the thread! Hope this makes you giggle!! :) xx


----------



## Charlie_x

hahaha love it"!


----------



## aliss

Sadly these calls are not unusual. I've been a 911 operator for 8 years and I can think of many times people have called in "dumped babies"/"abandoned babies" only for it to be a pile of trash (and possibly a burrito...). I don't get it. If you think you see a dumped baby why on earth don't you go check???



GHPBWoman said:


> https://www.photobasement.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/babyburrito.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

aliss said:


> Sadly these calls are not unusual. I've been a 911 operator for 8 years and I can think of many times people have called in "dumped babies"/"abandoned babies" only for it to be a pile of trash (and possibly a burrito...). I don't get it. If you think you see a dumped baby why on earth don't you go check???
> 
> 
> 
> GHPBWoman said:
> 
> 
> https://www.photobasement.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/babyburrito.jpgClick to expand...

I was also a 911 operator and it was always incredible to me the number of people who cry emergency although they aren't willing to actually get close enough to confirm what is going on.


----------



## aliss

GHPBWoman said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Sadly these calls are not unusual. I've been a 911 operator for 8 years and I can think of many times people have called in "dumped babies"/"abandoned babies" only for it to be a pile of trash (and possibly a burrito...). I don't get it. If you think you see a dumped baby why on earth don't you go check???
> 
> 
> 
> GHPBWoman said:
> 
> 
> https://www.photobasement.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/babyburrito.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was also a 911 operator and it was always incredible to me the number of people who cry emergency although they aren't willing to actually get close enough to confirm what is going on.Click to expand...

LOL so you must have some baby burrito stories too.

My personal favourite was the hysterical woman being attacked on her balcony by an intruder (this was during a time where there was a well-known balcony rapist on the loose).

Anyways, long story short, it was a seagull :dohh:


----------



## GHPBWoman

aliss said:


> LOL so you must have some baby burrito stories too.
> 
> My personal favourite was the hysterical woman being attacked on her balcony by an intruder (this was during a time where there was a well-known balcony rapist on the loose).
> 
> Anyways, long story short, it was a seagull :dohh:

Our county had a well known drunk who regularly passed out in his wheelchair in the middle of the road. We'd get lots of calls of "There's a dead man in a wheelchair in the cross walk!" It got to the point where our ambulance drivers demanded that we force the callers to go over to him, poke him in the shoulder and see if the "dead man" would wake up before they would respond.


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG you two, those are some crazy stories. My mother in law is a county 911 dispatcher and gets crazy calls all the time. Like asking what time it is or the number to this place or that place... really people?!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.hemmy.net/images/interesting/babyinstructions25.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.funnymail.com/sites/funnymail.com/files/imagecache/semioriginal/22.jpeg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://images.paraorkut.com/img/funnypics/images/m/moms_quote-13147.jpg


----------



## 2bemum

Thanks ladies, got my mind off all the worrying.. hilarious.. was so disappointed when I got to the end!


----------



## vikki22

GHPBWoman said:


> https://images.paraorkut.com/img/funnypics/images/m/moms_quote-13147.jpg

love it


----------



## stellargaze

Such a great read! I've read through every post on this thread this morning, laughing like crazy and then suddenly bursting into tears :) Then I laugh at myself because I'm crying, so I end up laughing and crying at the same time. Please keep it coming!


----------



## GHPBWoman

I'm glad that so many ladies are getting a break out of this thread. Laughter is an important part of getting through this!

https://www.babylifestyles.com/images/blog/2009/11/diamondpacifier.jpg
For the baby who needs a little bling-bling?


----------



## vikki22

im loving this thread so much when im mad at my bf i come here and brings up my mood :D


----------



## vikki22

GHPBWoman said:


> I'm glad that so many ladies are getting a break out of this thread. Laughter is an important part of getting through this!
> 
> https://www.babylifestyles.com/images/blog/2009/11/diamondpacifier.jpg
> For the baby who needs a little bling-bling?

love it


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Bm7NZTG8e_Y/S4JfBtytPiI/AAAAAAAAAA8/PPNPHusPP30/s320/bad+baby.jpg

Such an inspiring baby shower cake!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.theluxuryspot.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/8ZCV3N.jpg
They baked the baby!!


----------



## PerfectLilLie

GHPBWoman said:


> https://www.theluxuryspot.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/8ZCV3N.jpg
> They baked the baby!!

He is so cute I could just eat him!!! And I can! :winkwink:

Nice cake though WOW.


----------



## KendraNoell

Oooh I hope I get a beautiful baby shower cake! What is the protocol for showers anyway? Does someone volunteer themselves?


----------



## GHPBWoman

KendraNoell said:


> Oooh I hope I get a beautiful baby shower cake! What is the protocol for showers anyway? Does someone volunteer themselves?

I don't know what the protocol is. I have three very strong willed women in my family/friends that are duking out the right to throw one. I may end up with three very different showers if they can't sort it out. LOL


----------



## KendraNoell

GHPBWoman said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> Oooh I hope I get a beautiful baby shower cake! What is the protocol for showers anyway? Does someone volunteer themselves?
> 
> I don't know what the protocol is. I have three very strong willed women in my family/friends that are duking out the right to throw one. I may end up with three very different showers if they can't sort it out. LOLClick to expand...

I say let em do one each LOL


----------



## GHPBWoman

KendraNoell said:


> GHPBWoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> Oooh I hope I get a beautiful baby shower cake! What is the protocol for showers anyway? Does someone volunteer themselves?
> 
> I don't know what the protocol is. I have three very strong willed women in my family/friends that are duking out the right to throw one. I may end up with three very different showers if they can't sort it out. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I say let em do one each LOLClick to expand...

I tell you, our baby is going to be outfitted with some very interesting swag once our family and friends start their shopping. Most of our friends are into hunting, high-tech geekery, paintball and oldschool video games. 

I have visions of superhero onsies, tiny fishing vests (sans hooks, I hope), cowboy boots and camo jackets.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.cabinfevergifts.com/images/camo_baby.jpg
I see this in my future.


----------



## vikki22

GHPBWoman said:


> https://www.cabinfevergifts.com/images/camo_baby.jpg
> I see this in my future.

That is way to cute my step dad would be laughing as he just got his hunting license and hes wanting me to get mine


----------



## CharmingBeake

GHPBWoman said:


> https://www.cabinfevergifts.com/images/camo_baby.jpg
> I see this in my future.

I must have these!


----------



## feelinglucky

during my first pregnancy i was in the kitchen making breakfast..my boyfriend came in to "help" me put the biscuits on a cookie sheet and i ended up having a fit of rage over the way he was arranging them...which then turned into crying over the arrangement of biscuits...after that he never tried to "help" me again...lol

cant wait to see what random outbursts are in store this time..lol


----------



## 3xscharmer

Nothing too funny happened in my pregnancy with dd, I mean sure I peed myself laughing or throwing up but that was only funny to oh! And well there was that one time at the movies when they didn't have my popcorn and I started tearing up and the lady working the counter looked stunned...I then went to the bathroom and SOBBED my eyes out lol! I got my popcorn 20 minutes later lol! I guess you could also count the fight with my midwife after I gave birth when I was insisting that I needed to breastfeed and she was insisting they sew me up and clean up baby! In my head though I was sure dd was hungry lol! And while I was arguing with the doc, oh was watching them clean up dd and he leaned over to the nurse and whispered" can I touch her"? The nurse gave him a funny look and said "yeah, she's your child"! So oh leaned his 6'3" 300+lbs over our dd, took one finger reached out and touched her fo ot, she made a noise and he jserked his hand back and didn't touch her until wayyy later lol! Of course there's also my first shower the hopital, gave d to oh nd she screams the entire time I was in the shower, wehn I walk ut he looked so funny looking at me like" oh crap, what do I do, what do i do" lol! Dd is gonna be 1 this month and when I hand her to her dad and walk out, she still screams lol! Wish I had funnier stuff for y'all! Maybe this pregnancy!


----------



## GHPBWoman

CharmingBeake said:


> GHPBWoman said:
> 
> 
> https://www.cabinfevergifts.com/images/camo_baby.jpg
> I see this in my future.
> 
> I must have these!Click to expand...

I found them at www.cabinfevergifts.com


----------



## GHPBWoman

3xscharmer said:


> Nothing too funny happened in my pregnancy with dd, I mean sure I peed myself laughing or throwing up but that was only funny to oh! And well there was that one time at the movies when they didn't have my popcorn and I started tearing up and the lady working the counter looked stunned...I then went to the bathroom and SOBBED my eyes out lol! I got my popcorn 20 minutes later lol! I guess you could also count the fight with my midwife after I gave birth when I was insisting that I needed to breastfeed and she was insisting they sew me up and clean up baby! In my head though I was sure dd was hungry lol! And while I was arguing with the doc, oh was watching them clean up dd and he leaned over to the nurse and whispered" can I touch her"? The nurse gave him a funny look and said "yeah, she's your child"! So oh leaned his 6'3" 300+lbs over our dd, took one finger reached out and touched her foot, she made a noise and he jerked his hand back and didn't touch her until wayyy late lol! Of course there's also my first shower at the hospital, gave dd to dj and she screams the entire time I was in the shower, when I walked out he looked so funny looking at me like" oh crap, what do I do, what do i do" lol! Dd is gonna be 1 this month and when I hand her to her dad and walk out, she still screams lol! Wish I had funnier stuff for y'all! Maybe this pregnancy!

All of that did make me chuckle, even if it wasn't all funny to you at the time ;)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks, glad someone other than oh is laughing at me lol! Course he still laughs at himself for being so scared of our 7lb 14ozz 21 1/2 inch baby lol! 

Btw- seriously funny thread!!


----------



## GHPBWoman

Humor makes my world go round. Money probably would do a better job, but I don't have any of that.


----------



## Blizzard

GHPBWoman said:


> Humor makes my world go round. Money probably would do a better job, but I don't have any of that.

Fully agree, would be nice to win the lottery though! Xxx


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://gensburger.com/misterwriter/pages/ads_Baby.jpg

Speaking of money... here's one way of paying for Jr's college tuition.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Lol cute! Love that miller lite on his tummy!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-3_xQZE3P0co/TcOiLUa0tEI/AAAAAAAAC60/lUqxdGuztgM/s1600/funny%2Bbaby%2Bhr.jpg

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://images.dailydawdle.com/second-trimester.jpg

In honor of me making it to the 2nd trimester. I'm hoping for one of the lower openings too! LOL


----------



## Mummyjohnson

I'm still annoyed with hubby for stealing my thunder. He found out I was pregnant before I did. ....By testing a urine sample behind my back and getting the first positive!!!


----------



## Blizzard

My goodness that's rather unusual! How did he get the sample? :D xxx


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG that's hilarious. What did you do, pee in a cup and forget about it?


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.kayscakes.net/showercakes/baby/stressedshower.jpg


----------



## Nits

GHPBWoman said:


> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-3_xQZE3P0co/TcOiLUa0tEI/AAAAAAAAC60/lUqxdGuztgM/s1600/funny%2Bbaby%2Bhr.jpg

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Better than another tie, i guess.


----------



## HLanders

aliss said:


> https://www.buzzshock.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/epic-fail-paternity-fail.jpg

R&R Happens half way through... sometimes earlier. It's actually a really weird thing... you KNOW when a large brigade comes home based on the baby boom at the hospital!

Though it took me 3 months to conceive, I can't imagine only have 2 weeks to get it right!!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://funandmusic.biz/funny-pic-winter-baby-snowmen.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://i509.photobucket.com/albums/s339/AccessoryMan/Myspace/funny-thanksgiving-turkey-joke.gif


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://images4.cpcache.com/product_zoom/413058054v3_480x480_Front_Color-Black_padToSquare-true.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.goodcleanhumor.net/wp-content/uploads/funny-maternity-ward-sign.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://pictures.bigfunnysite.com/1/2011/09/wha.jpg

If only two were female... I wonder what the other 38 women were?


----------



## Blizzard

Where do you find all these?! Wonderful thread huni :) Xxxx


----------



## pinkgem100

when expecting my little girl, i made beans on toast on night for tea, i put the beans in a dish, covered with clingfilm and put in the microwave. set the timer & off i want to make the toast.... microwave pinged so opened it up took the beans out and poured over the toast, went to sit down to eat them but thought ther was no steam coming off them... checked to see if they where hot & no they where stone cold.... proceded to shout at OH that we needed a new microwave & he must have broken it!!! OH calmly says back that when he used it, it was fine, so sarcasticaly i showed him what i did, step by step (like ralking to a baby) get to the point where i open the microwave door & OH starts laughing @ this point i was so mad i just stood there and then realised i had put the beans in the fridge, set the time on the microwave & left the beans to "cook" in the fridge!!!

still havent lived it down yet!!


----------



## Want2bemommy4

pinkgem100 said:


> when expecting my little girl, i made beans on toast on night for tea, i put the beans in a dish, covered with clingfilm and put in the microwave. set the timer & off i want to make the toast.... microwave pinged so opened it up took the beans out and poured over the toast, went to sit down to eat them but thought ther was no steam coming off them... checked to see if they where hot & no they where stone cold.... proceded to shout at OH that we needed a new microwave & he must have broken it!!! OH calmly says back that when he used it, it was fine, so sarcasticaly i showed him what i did, step by step (like ralking to a baby) get to the point where i open the microwave door & OH starts laughing @ this point i was so mad i just stood there and then realised i had put the beans in the fridge, set the time on the microwave & left the beans to "cook" in the fridge!!!
> 
> still havent lived it down yet!!

Wow! And, I thought i was blond.. roflmao. Though I would have been all pouty after all that..bless your heart.


----------



## GHPBWoman

pinkgem100 said:


> when expecting my little girl, i made beans on toast on night for tea, i put the beans in a dish, covered with clingfilm and put in the microwave. set the timer & off i want to make the toast.... microwave pinged so opened it up took the beans out and poured over the toast, went to sit down to eat them but thought ther was no steam coming off them... checked to see if they where hot & no they where stone cold.... proceded to shout at OH that we needed a new microwave & he must have broken it!!! OH calmly says back that when he used it, it was fine, so sarcasticaly i showed him what i did, step by step (like ralking to a baby) get to the point where i open the microwave door & OH starts laughing @ this point i was so mad i just stood there and then realised i had put the beans in the fridge, set the time on the microwave & left the beans to "cook" in the fridge!!!
> 
> still havent lived it down yet!!

Oh my goodness, I have had almost the same thing happen. I went to pour myself a bowl of cereal; put the cereal in the fridge, the milk in the cupboard and ended up with an empty bowl and a spoon at the table.


----------



## pinkgem100

GHPBWoman said:


> pinkgem100 said:
> 
> 
> when expecting my little girl, i made beans on toast on night for tea, i put the beans in a dish, covered with clingfilm and put in the microwave. set the timer & off i want to make the toast.... microwave pinged so opened it up took the beans out and poured over the toast, went to sit down to eat them but thought ther was no steam coming off them... checked to see if they where hot & no they where stone cold.... proceded to shout at OH that we needed a new microwave & he must have broken it!!! OH calmly says back that when he used it, it was fine, so sarcasticaly i showed him what i did, step by step (like ralking to a baby) get to the point where i open the microwave door & OH starts laughing @ this point i was so mad i just stood there and then realised i had put the beans in the fridge, set the time on the microwave & left the beans to "cook" in the fridge!!!
> 
> still havent lived it down yet!!
> 
> Oh my goodness, I have had almost the same thing happen. I went to pour myself a bowl of cereal; put the cereal in the fridge, the milk in the cupboard and ended up with an empty bowl and a spoon at the table.Click to expand...

everytime a pregnancy gets brough up my OH always reminds me of it!! ive done the milk think, but with a cup of coffee, made the cup of coffee took the milk out the fridge pured it in the cup, put the "milk" back in the fridge and went and sat on the sofa with my cup of coffee which happened to be the milk bottle!! yes i am blonde and baby brain really doesnt help!! xx


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.harvestofdailylife.com/wp-content/themes/FreshMag/thumb.php?src=https://www.harvestofdailylife.com/blog-thumbnail-images/Everly-WTF.jpg&h=139&w=206&zc=1


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.glasbergen.com/wp-content/gallery/pregnancy/preg1.gif


----------



## Blizzard

I took a bowl of cat food to the lounge and gave the cats coco pops...


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.nupxl.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/weird-and-funny-christmas-gifts-baby-keeper.jpg
What will they think of next?


----------



## KendraNoell

well hey at least you can go to the bathroom without juggling baby. haha.


----------



## HLanders

I think I'd pee my pants before I got the baby hanging on the door!


----------



## GHPBWoman

Ok ladies... this video CRACKED ME UP!

Who's Line Is It Anyway? - Pregnancy Songs


----------



## chrissy&marty

love the tread, just read it from start to finish and forgot how sick i feel!!! 
this is an interesting one shal we say, have a read!!
 



Attached Files:







303849_2508084989400_1471334246_32769066_268321152_n[1].jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 148


----------



## nancyroo1808

chrissy&marty said:


> love the tread, just read it from start to finish and forgot how sick i feel!!!
> this is an interesting one shal we say, have a read!!

LMAO seriously?!?! and he believed her?!?!


----------



## chrissy&marty

nancyroo1808 said:


> chrissy&marty said:
> 
> 
> love the tread, just read it from start to finish and forgot how sick i feel!!!
> this is an interesting one shal we say, have a read!!
> 
> LMAO seriously?!?! and he believed her?!?!Click to expand...

she is ether very good at lieing or he is very stupid.... i couldnt beleve it wen i read it (a friend posted it on facebook a couple of weeks ago) xxx


----------



## MissingBubs

Anna Purna said:


> You have to check out this video for Prenatal Pole Dancing: :haha:
> 
> https://FunnyOrDie.com/m/4yj6

This is absolutely hilarious!!! I love it. It even stopped my nausea for a few minutes!


----------



## Mercury

GHPBWoman said:


> Ok ladies... this video CRACKED ME UP!
> 
> Who's Line Is It Anyway? - Pregnancy Songs

Thanks so much for sharing this... I couldnt stop laughing and gave myself cramps from laughing so hard! :thumbup:


----------



## Blizzard

https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=4DH4TFj2Br4

I hope I gain this ability!


----------



## alliebabyfeve

lmao love this thread


----------



## GHPBWoman

Blizzard said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=4DH4TFj2Br4
> 
> I hope I gain this ability!

OMG that's too funny!


----------



## KendraNoell

This is great.
 



Attached Files:







dumbasses.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Bug222

love this thread.. thank-you!


----------



## vikki22

i dont think this could get any better lol


----------



## KendraNoell

I love this thread too, its fantastic and always makes me smile :)


----------



## Rigi.kun

Thinking of pregnancy brain. I've got a big ego when it comes to remembering my close family and friends' birth dates, and I'm really good at it.

It was my friend Holly's birthday one Saturday and she asked if we could go out for a birthday dinner. I told her that we could go out next weekend because her birthday was on Wednesday, she didn't correct me, just hang up the phone.
After speaking to my other half, we got into a HUGE fight, this is kinda how it went:

Me: stop fretting, it's the 12th today, you're thing isn't due until the 16th.
Him: Today is the 15th, making tomorrow the 16th.
Me: No it's the 12th, if it was the 15th I would be celebrating Holly's birthday.
Him: -pauses for a second- what was yesterday's date?
Me: The 14th, because we suppose to go to that dinner last night.
Him: So if yesterday was the 14th, what would today be.
Me: -super pissed off- TODAY IS THE 12TH BECAUSE YESTER... -stops and thinks for a moment- Oh [email protected]%^, today is Holly's birthday, have to go see you bye.
Him: -was left alone to do his thing that was due the next day-

Holly still won't let me live that down


----------



## GHPBWoman

Interesting tidbit... it's a confirmed fact that when you enter the 2nd trimester of your pregnancy, you begin trying to eat milk and cereal with a butter knife. Once you realize that it doesn't work, your biological reflex prompts you to reach back into the silverware drawer and pick up a fork, chopsticks, a ladle and then finally after much concentration (and lots of dirty dishes) you find an appropriate sized spoon and remember how to use it. 

Sadly, by now, your cereal is soggy and you are forced to leave it on the counter for someone to throw out for you later.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://img2.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.177209714.jpg


----------



## KendraNoell

omg that is adorable


----------



## babynewbie

KendraNoell said:


> This is great.

Love that! I have GOT to get one of those :haha:


----------



## immie

aliss said:


> https://www.buzzshock.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/epic-fail-paternity-fail.jpg

I don't get jokes whatsoever:dohh: Please can someone explain this to me?:blush: xxx


----------



## KendraNoell

The joke is supposed to be that if the husband was gone for 12 months on deployment, the kid would already be born and she shouldn't be pregnant. But soldiers come home on leave all the time, people don't think about that stuff.


----------



## immie

Ohhhh right i thought so!! But then i thought the yellow arrow was pointing to the little boy's hand as if it played a significant part in the joke so i was kinda confused. Bit of a dumbass:blush: xxx


----------



## FeliciaD

GHPBWoman said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Although pregnancy is a beautiful, glorious, scary and confusing time... I find that a lot of the people around me in my day-to-day are taking every little thing far too seriously. Does anyone have some funny stories, comments, photos or random internet bits to share? Just looking to lighten the mood a little.
> 
> I've shared a couple of my funny moments in some of the other threads on here, so in an attempt to not be repetitive, I'll share a photo that I found online & sent to my husband this week:
> 
> https://hugherection.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/funny-pregnant-wife.jpg

Love it! And I love your status "Alien Growth Hostess":haha: <3<3<3


----------



## FeliciaD

vikki22 said:


> i think i was most embaresad when i told my nurse to f.... off and i almost broke a nurses hand

o thats ok...after I had my daughter, As the docs are making sure everything is ok and cleaning up and stuff, I told the midwife, that "everyone in here needs to shut the f***up, give me my baby, and get the f*** out.NOW!" but that was before I knew why they were shooting dirty looks in my direction (MIL was standing right next to me) :haha: I apologized to the interns and if asked them if they came across anyone in the room, to apologize for me. :blush:


----------



## GHPBWoman

FeliciaD said:


> Love it! And I love your status "Alien Growth Hostess":haha: <3<3<3

Thanks ;)


----------



## Rigi.kun

Morning sickness woes.

So my normal routine is to have a glass of water (so I have something other than bile if morning sickness strikes) on this particular day I was running to the toilet to find that one of my cats was standing in the door way thus I couldn't go any further. So I aimed for the toilet and let it out, only to find my other poor cat had been drinking out of the toilet bowl and thus now was covered in my morning sickness. I debated on if I should give her a shower but decided that she would hate me even more for doing that.

Next morning I notice that the knocked over my shampoo bottles into the bottom of the bath. Thinking it would be a good idea, the same kitty that had gotten covered the day before decided to join me in the bath. I only had a moments notice before the morning sickness was going to be released so I picked her up and partially threw and partially dropped her outside the bath tub, she then proceeded to jump back into the bath tub, but thankful was behind me while I covered my condition bottle with my morning contents.


----------



## GHPBWoman

^It's amazing the planning that has to go into the morning routine, isn't it?^


----------



## Rigi.kun

GHPBWoman said:


> ^It's amazing the planning that has to go into the morning routine, isn't it?^

Yep, if you don't think ahead all hell can break loose


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.attinderdhillon.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Fun-Games-for-Baby.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/129024734434049653.jpg


----------



## kissesandhugs

aliss said:


> https://www.buzzshock.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/epic-fail-paternity-fail.jpg

OMG I saw this on the news!! Lol there was another link attached & apparently the husband had came home on leave & they got pregnant :wacko: 


I'm trying to get through all the pages but I'm at work but these make me LMAO!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks for this thread, soooo funny!


----------



## babypeanut25

OMG Check out these sites! 

https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/2010/12/10/awkward-pregnancy-photos.html

https://www.killmydaynow.com/2011/03/collection-of-funny-and-strange-pregnancy-photos-39-pics.html/


----------



## babynewbie

^^ :rofl: Some of them are a bit like :saywhat:


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://2pep.com/funny%20pics/laughing%20humorous%20pictures/super_funny_cute%20images_215f7912304baaafdee29340da78e9fc.jpg

Not something I'd want to see while strolling down the hallway of the hospital.


----------



## KendraNoell

wtf?


----------



## vikki22

wow how did that get in there lol


----------



## majm1241

OMG these are too funny! LOL


----------



## SIEGAL

I got nothing done at work today b/c of this thread!


----------



## AusGirl86

SIEGAL said:


> I got nothing done at work today b/c of this thread!

Me too! Just spent an hour reading this thread, laughing my head off. Great photos / stories everyone!:thumbup:


----------



## GHPBWoman

Glad that everyone is enjoying the thread, and that it is doing such a good job of distracting you all from the other things on your mind ;)

https://img1.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.192360665.jpg


----------



## PitaKat

Oh my gosh, BabyPeanut, that second link is hilarious! The couple holding the turkey: priceless! And what is up with all the guns in those pictures?!? :haha:


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://img2.moonbuggy.org/imgstore/did-you-know-that-semen-comes-out-at-over-20-mph.jpg


----------



## KendraNoell

I cannot see this one :(


----------



## GHPBWoman

Awww... here's the link: https://img2.moonbuggy.org/imgstore/did-you-know-that-semen-comes-out-at-over-20-mph.jpg


----------



## Blizzard

Nope, no luck :(


----------



## GHPBWoman

Sadness. :( Oh well, it is funny. The poster says: 

"Did you know that semen comes out at over 20MPH?

Carol didn't, but she does now."

... and then there is a picture of a woman walking with sunglasses and a white cane.


----------



## Blizzard

Ha! It really burns if it gets in the eyes as well ;). Xx


----------



## KendraNoell

Do I even want to know how that happened lol


----------



## apple_20

brilliant cheered me up lots. i have no funny stories yet but im sue they are to come


----------



## Blizzard

Kendra, I'd love to say it was an accident...


----------



## KendraNoell

Shoulda went in the sock? LOL


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://youtu.be/ixoK-94Aqr0

One of my favorite scenes from one of my favorite movies. Husband and I explain where babies come from all the time since we watched this movie a couple years ago...


----------



## vikki22

where do you find all the funny pregnancy pictures


----------



## GHPBWoman

Google has everything. ;)


----------



## readyORnot

just spent an hour and a half on this thread! Hilarious!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.demotivationalposters.org/image/demotivational-poster/0810/making-babies-baby-drew-demotivational-poster-1222977444.jpg


----------



## Blizzard

Creepy!


----------



## readyORnot

Blizzard said:


> Creepy!

if you think that's creepy you should have seen the documentary about this woman who has roomfuls of these _very_ expensive lifelike baby dolls and treats them like actual babies, walks them in prams and so on and totally sees them as 'her babies'.
Each to her own I guess but I couldn't work out if she really knew they were just dolls or had actually started to believe they were her babies...


----------



## puppycat

GHPBWoman said:


> The other day I send DH out to pick up some little groceries for me. While he was gone, decided to make myself some tea. As I was standing in the kitchen, I got a glimpse of the dishes in the sink and it caused me to upchuck all over my shoes & the middle of the floor. Wanting to be self-sufficient, I grabbed a couple of towels and went to clean it up but the sight of it made me throw up again all over the towels. Once I gathered myself together again I went into the bathroom and grabbed a big beach towel and thew it over the whole mess. (out of sight, out of mind)
> 
> DH came home a little while later and here was our exchange.
> 
> DH: "Um, what's with all the towels and your shoes in the middle of the kitchen?"
> 
> Me: "Oh, I threw up in there."
> 
> DH: "You couldn't have moved the three feet to do it in the sink?"
> 
> Me: "No, there's dishes in there. They gross me out."
> 
> DH: "So... do you want me to throw the towels and your shoes away, or can you teach me how to use the washing machine?"

I laughed for about 3 pages with this one :haha:



Rigi.kun said:


> Morning sickness woes.
> 
> So my normal routine is to have a glass of water (so I have something other than bile if morning sickness strikes) on this particular day I was running to the toilet to find that one of my cats was standing in the door way thus I couldn't go any further. So I aimed for the toilet and let it out, only to find my other poor cat had been drinking out of the toilet bowl and thus now was covered in my morning sickness. I debated on if I should give her a shower but decided that she would hate me even more for doing that.
> 
> Next morning I notice that the knocked over my shampoo bottles into the bottom of the bath. Thinking it would be a good idea, the same kitty that had gotten covered the day before decided to join me in the bath. I only had a moments notice before the morning sickness was going to be released so I picked her up and partially threw and partially dropped her outside the bath tub, she then proceeded to jump back into the bath tub, but thankful was behind me while I covered my condition bottle with my morning contents.

Loved this one too - poor kitty :haha:



readyORnot said:


> Blizzard said:
> 
> 
> Creepy!
> 
> if you think that's creepy you should have seen the documentary about this woman who has roomfuls of these _very_ expensive lifelike baby dolls and treats them like actual babies, walks them in prams and so on and totally sees them as 'her babies'.
> Each to her own I guess but I couldn't work out if she really knew they were just dolls or had actually started to believe they were her babies...Click to expand...

I saw that too!

Even her Mum was excited but the flippin babies were soooo ugly! They even breathed!


----------



## Blizzard

No, you're right. That's creepy. X


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

When I was PG with my DS my hubby and I had gone to the supermarket and and I'd left my purse I think and the shopping list in the car. I don't drive but for one reason or another (I can't remember) I went trudging back. I couldn't get the car open at all and it had started to snow and I was getting incredibly annoyed. Some people came over to help this heavily pregnant woman on the verge of tears of frustration to open the car. They couldn't do it either so I went back in and got the customer service assistant to call my husband to the front of the store. I told hubby I couldn't get the blasted door open and what the hell were we gonna do if we couldn't get into the car. He came out to have a go along with the security guard and customer service assistant after I told them all about our "drama". We were walking over to the car and he veered off from me and went to a different car. He then realised and asked where I was going. I said "the car", he looked at me like I was nuts and said "what car?" I still had the keys at this point so I went to attempt to open this car again. He said to me, as he came over, real deadpan: "it's the wrong f*****g car you dozy bint!" :dohh::dohh:

The look on the security guard and CS assistant's faces were enough to have me cringing. But what are the chances there would be virtually the same car parked so close to ours?! :blush::blush:


----------



## kissesandhugs

MrsBandEgglet said:


> When I was PG with my DS my hubby and I had gone to the supermarket and and I'd left my purse I think and the shopping list in the car. I don't drive but for one reason or another (I can't remember) I went trudging back. I couldn't get the car open at all and it had started to snow and I was getting incredibly annoyed. Some people came over to help this heavily pregnant woman on the verge of tears of frustration to open the car. They couldn't do it either so I went back in and got the customer service assistant to call my husband to the front of the store. I told hubby I couldn't get the blasted door open and what the hell were we gonna do if we couldn't get into the car. He came out to have a go along with the security guard and customer service assistant after I told them all about our "drama". We were walking over to the car and he veered off from me and went to a different car. He then realised and asked where I was going. I said "the car", he looked at me like I was nuts and said "what car?" I still had the keys at this point so I went to attempt to open this car again. He said to me, as he came over, real deadpan: "it's the wrong f*****g car you dozy bint!" :dohh::dohh:
> 
> The look on the security guard and CS assistant's faces were enough to have me cringing. But what are the chances there would be virtually the same car parked so close to ours?! :blush::blush:

:rofl: :rofl: that's hilarious!!! Sounds like something I would do NOT pregnant. Oh lord, I'm in for it I'm sure.


----------



## Rigi.kun

MrsBandEgglet said:


> When I was PG with my DS my hubby and I had gone to the supermarket and and I'd left my purse I think and the shopping list in the car. I don't drive but for one reason or another (I can't remember) I went trudging back. I couldn't get the car open at all and it had started to snow and I was getting incredibly annoyed. Some people came over to help this heavily pregnant woman on the verge of tears of frustration to open the car. They couldn't do it either so I went back in and got the customer service assistant to call my husband to the front of the store. I told hubby I couldn't get the blasted door open and what the hell were we gonna do if we couldn't get into the car. He came out to have a go along with the security guard and customer service assistant after I told them all about our "drama". We were walking over to the car and he veered off from me and went to a different car. He then realised and asked where I was going. I said "the car", he looked at me like I was nuts and said "what car?" I still had the keys at this point so I went to attempt to open this car again. He said to, as he came over, real deadpan: "it's the wrong f*****g car you dozy bint!" :dohh::dohh:
> 
> The look on the security guard and CS assistant's faces were enough to have me cringing. But what are the chances there would be virtually the same car parked so close to ours?! :blush::blush:

So funny :D

I was learning to drive and was sitting the car waiting for mum to come out of the shops, next minute this old woman is yelling at me to get out of her car. To scared and confused I just sit there looking stupid as she goes back in side to get the store manager. The old woman, the store manager and my mum come out and after a bit of yelling the little old lady realises her car is on the other side of the big 4wd. So yes people do get mixed up some times, at least you had pregnancy brain to blame


----------



## readyORnot

MrsBandEgglet said:


> When I was PG with my DS my hubby and I had gone to the supermarket and and I'd left my purse I think and the shopping list in the car. I don't drive but for one reason or another (I can't remember) I went trudging back. I couldn't get the car open at all and it had started to snow and I was getting incredibly annoyed. Some people came over to help this heavily pregnant woman on the verge of tears of frustration to open the car. They couldn't do it either so I went back in and got the customer service assistant to call my husband to the front of the store. I told hubby I couldn't get the blasted door open and what the hell were we gonna do if we couldn't get into the car. He came out to have a go along with the security guard and customer service assistant after I told them all about our "drama". We were walking over to the car and he veered off from me and went to a different car. He then realised and asked where I was going. I said "the car", he looked at me like I was nuts and said "what car?" I still had the keys at this point so I went to attempt to open this car again. He said to me, as he came over, real deadpan: "it's the wrong f*****g car you dozy bint!" :dohh::dohh:
> 
> The look on the security guard and CS assistant's faces were enough to have me cringing. But what are the chances there would be virtually the same car parked so close to ours?! :blush::blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## foxymummy

I've but the butter in the press and the spray cleaner in the fridge...more than once.
I'm ditzy the best of times so there are some funny moments ahead for me and hubby is great at telling everyone!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.yourfunnywallpaper.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/baby-Funny-Wallpaper-Drying.jpg


----------



## tinkerbelle2

this thread is brill!


----------



## vikki22

MrsBandEgglet said:


> When I was PG with my DS my hubby and I had gone to the supermarket and and I'd left my purse I think and the shopping list in the car. I don't drive but for one reason or another (I can't remember) I went trudging back. I couldn't get the car open at all and it had started to snow and I was getting incredibly annoyed. Some people came over to help this heavily pregnant woman on the verge of tears of frustration to open the car. They couldn't do it either so I went back in and got the customer service assistant to call my husband to the front of the store. I told hubby I couldn't get the blasted door open and what the hell were we gonna do if we couldn't get into the car. He came out to have a go along with the security guard and customer service assistant after I told them all about our "drama". We were walking over to the car and he veered off from me and went to a different car. He then realised and asked where I was going. I said "the car", he looked at me like I was nuts and said "what car?" I still had the keys at this point so I went to attempt to open this car again. He said to me, as he came over, real deadpan: "it's the wrong f*****g car you dozy bint!" :dohh::dohh:
> 
> The look on the security guard and CS assistant's faces were enough to have me cringing. But what are the chances there would be virtually the same car parked so close to ours?! :blush::blush:

Lol dont feel bad my mom went into the store one time and i was in the car i watched her open a car door get in start the car up with her keys! and than look over to say something to me mean time im trying to tell her mom im over in this car but i was laughing so hard i was crying she turned off the other persons car and walked over and bursted out laughing


----------



## nancyroo1808

https://i41.tinypic.com/x1m839.jpg
https://i42.tinypic.com/6iabtu.jpg
https://i39.tinypic.com/2eg9zeg.gif
:haha:


----------



## bonidee

sjwebb said:


> Isn't it sad how we have to shave and look presentable for our dr's? Haha. I hate going when my legs aren't shaved. Even though they aren't there to see how much we shave its still embarrassing.

this, this, THIS! I had to go to the ER last time when I had a mc and my legs were 3 days not shaved because it was winter and i was slacking. i regret it now and i'm paranoid about it. I kept trying to hide my legs under the blanket so the OB couldn't see and he was like "ma'am, i see hairy legs all the time, now you're going to have to stop trying to make a tent!"


----------



## vikki22

bonidee said:


> sjwebb said:
> 
> 
> Isn't it sad how we have to shave and look presentable for our dr's? Haha. I hate going when my legs aren't shaved. Even though they aren't there to see how much we shave its still embarrassing.
> 
> this, this, THIS! I had to go to the ER last time when I had a mc and my legs were 3 days not shaved because it was winter and i was slacking. i regret it now and i'm paranoid about it. I kept trying to hide my legs under the blanket so the OB couldn't see and he was like "ma'am, i see hairy legs all the time, now you're going to have to stop trying to make a tent!"Click to expand...

OMG lol i would have been so red


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/funny-pictures-kitten-writes-santa.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_QYd_pItgxVM/SypzLmXcsJI/AAAAAAAAHHU/TrX_cYcqFVY/s400/Funny_Christmas_Cartoons_19.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.unique-baby-gear-ideas.com/images/more-pregnant-belly-art-21380610.jpg


----------



## RandaBear159

OMG these are freaking great! laughing so hard that I had to run and pee!!! Bwahahahahaha!


ok, so the only thing I have done was more sad than funny at the time! about a week ago I woke up and was starving, so I made my husband and I some yummy blue Berry pancakes and Bacon ( mind you I wanted to barf the whole time the Bacon was cooking! ) well I gave my hubby his plate and turned around to grab mine, it fell on the floor and my dogs ate it! I was so sad I cried for like 30 minutes!


----------



## GHPBWoman

RandaBear159 said:


> OMG these are freaking great! laughing so hard that I had to run and pee!!! Bwahahahahaha!
> 
> 
> ok, so the only thing I have done was more sad than funny at the time! about a week ago I woke up and was starving, so I made my husband and I some yummy blue Berry pancakes and Bacon ( mind you I wanted to barf the whole time the Bacon was cooking! ) well I gave my hubby his plate and turned around to grab mine, it fell on the floor and my dogs ate it! I was so sad I cried for like 30 minutes!

I would have cried too! I've only been able to begin baking/cooking really simple pre-made stuff this last week. Everything raw has made me throw up for months!


----------



## RandaBear159

GHPBWoman said:


> RandaBear159 said:
> 
> 
> OMG these are freaking great! laughing so hard that I had to run and pee!!! Bwahahahahaha!
> 
> 
> ok, so the only thing I have done was more sad than funny at the time! about a week ago I woke up and was starving, so I made my husband and I some yummy blue Berry pancakes and Bacon ( mind you I wanted to barf the whole time the Bacon was cooking! ) well I gave my hubby his plate and turned around to grab mine, it fell on the floor and my dogs ate it! I was so sad I cried for like 30 minutes!
> 
> I would have cried too! I've only been able to begin baking/cooking really simple pre-made stuff this last week. Everything raw has made me throw up for months!Click to expand...


Omg me too! The smell of raw meat makes me wanna hurl all over the floor!!! But i like to eat and i like to eat actual meals, so i kinda just gotta deal with it! I wish my DH would learn how to cook, that would make my life so much easier!!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://cdn.nextround.net/upcoming/thumbs/2011/06/15/Good-News-Fergie-Isnt-Pregnant.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.surfersam.com/funny-pictures/funny-pictures-christmas-snowball.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.neatorama.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/charlie-brown-baby-20111208-115619-500x375.jpg


----------



## Rigi.kun

My OH sent the cutest text:
"I'm so excited for bubz to be here, it'll be an awesome early birthday present for me, and a belated birthday present for you"


----------



## GHPBWoman

That is super sweet :)


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://sketchysantas.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/sketchy-santa-fails-saint-nick-news-he-didnt-melt-during-the-arrest.png


----------



## Djibou

I'm loving this Charlie Brown baby!!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.rolfhickerphotography.com/images/600/baby-outfit-2072.jpg

I hope all of you ladies have a very Merry Christmas, and enjoy any other holidays you might be celebrating.


----------



## WantingABubba

LMAO, this thread is hilarious! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## WantingABubba

3xscharmer said:


> Nothing too funny happened in my pregnancy with dd, I mean sure I peed myself laughing or throwing up but that was only funny to oh! And well there was that one time at the movies when they didn't have my popcorn and I started tearing up and the lady working the counter looked stunned...I then went to the bathroom and SOBBED my eyes out lol! I got my popcorn 20 minutes later lol! I guess you could also count the fight with my midwife after I gave birth when I was insisting that I needed to breastfeed and she was insisting they sew me up and clean up baby! In my head though I was sure dd was hungry lol! And while I was arguing with the doc, oh was watching them clean up dd and he leaned over to the nurse and whispered" can I touch her"? The nurse gave him a funny look and said "yeah, she's your child"! So oh leaned his 6'3" 300+lbs over our dd, took one finger reached out and touched her fo ot, she made a noise and he jserked his hand back and didn't touch her until wayyy later lol! Of course there's also my first shower the hopital, gave d to oh nd she screams the entire time I was in the shower, wehn I walk ut he looked so funny looking at me like" oh crap, what do I do, what do i do" lol! Dd is gonna be 1 this month and when I hand her to her dad and walk out, she still screams lol! Wish I had funnier stuff for y'all! Maybe this pregnancy!

:haha::haha::haha::rofl::rofl::xmas13::xmas13: that bit about the popcorn had me roaring in laughter!!


----------



## GHPBWoman

So, went in for my 20 week ultrasound & checkup today. When I stepped on the scale the nurse, and later the doctor, commented that I had gained a bit too much weight in the last month (about 10lbs). I was really concerned because although I have been grazing on Christmas leftovers for a week, I haven't really been eating terribly and my portions haven't been totally out of control.

Then, walking out of the appointment I realized that I was wearing my work boots today and forgot to take them off before stepping on the scale (for some reason the nurse didn't remind me). Weighed the boots when we got home and the pair of them weigh 4 pounds!

Next time, I'm wearing flip-flops to the appointment, even if it's pouring down rain outside.


----------



## KendraNoell

I ate breakfast and a cup of juice before my appointment and I was like, wow, that was stupid, after I stepped on the scale LOL


----------



## GHPBWoman

KendraNoell said:


> I ate breakfast and a cup of juice before my appointment and I was like, wow, that was stupid, after I stepped on the scale LOL

I just noticed you're having a boy... we just found out we are too. And you're not that far away from me either. Lol.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://static.nameberry.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/nyearsbaby2.bmp


----------



## KendraNoell

What part of OR do you live?


----------



## GHPBWoman

I'm in the Portland area. :)


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://rlv.zcache.com/very_funny_new_rookie_dad_2012_tshirt-p235330132560646915zv4gy_400.jpg


----------



## cera

I love this thread! Great job ladies, can't wait to read more... Who knew laughter helps nausea and headaches!???


----------



## KendraNoell

GHPB that's awesome and you're not too many days ahead of me! What is your EDD, like the 11th?


----------



## GHPBWoman

Yup, 11th of May. :) Looking forward to the pregnancy being over before the heat of summer hits. 

@Cera... laughter fixes most anything!


----------



## RandaBear159

GHPBWoman said:


> Yup, 11th of May. :) Looking forward to the pregnancy being over before the heat of summer hits.
> 
> @Cera... laughter fixes most anything!


Your so lucky! my entire last tri is in the summer! imma be miserable!!!!


----------



## GHPBWoman

RandaBear159 said:


> Your so lucky! my entire last tri is in the summer! imma be miserable!!!!

If I were you, I'd get in real friendly with the guy who drives the ice-cream truck. ;)


----------



## RandaBear159

lol, i live 3 houses away from an ice cream store and snow cone stand!! Im covered!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/strollerderby/2009/04/PicklesAndIceCream.jpg


----------



## Rigi.kun

My uncle was telling me that when my aunt was pregnant she was his hot water bottle, but only for their first son, as she was due at begining of spring. With their second son she was due at the beginning of autumn and he said the only reason he cuddled her at night during summer was because he loved her, tho he'd have the fan blasting on him. ... it sounded so much sweeter when he was telling me the tale.


----------



## alliebabyfeve

Rigi.kun said:


> My uncle was telling me that when my aunt was pregnant she was his hot water bottle, but only for their first son, as she was due at begining of spring. With their second son she was due at the beginning of autumn and he said the only reason he cuddled her at night during summer was because he loved her, tho he'd have the fan blasting on him. ... it sounded so much sweeter when he was telling me the tale.

That's so cute!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/strollerderby/moneybaby.jpg

This is how I'm feeling about this little one right now.


----------



## Allyson11

Oopsy, first ridiculous rant at Oh(that I'll admit to being ridiculous anyway). Got back from work and OH has decided he'd save me a job that I was going to do at the weekend and has tidied our bed room. Cue me going apesh*t at him, shouting, swearing, screaming. I'm not sure why now but it seemed to make sense at the time.

I still haven't apologised and now he's gone to cook me dinner so I can have a nap. I'm a horrid preggo lady. :oops:


----------



## armywife11

aliss said:


> https://www.buzzshock.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/epic-fail-paternity-fail.jpg

They come home for R&R.. sorry this one bothered me.


----------



## kissesandhugs

armywife11 said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> https://www.buzzshock.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/epic-fail-paternity-fail.jpg
> 
> They come home for R&R.. sorry this one bothered me.Click to expand...

Lol I said the same thing a few pages ago. It bothered me too. When I first saw it I was kinda like uhh what?! But then I read the whole story ugh, the internet :wacko:


----------



## armywife11

kissesandhugs said:


> armywife11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> https://www.buzzshock.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/epic-fail-paternity-fail.jpg
> 
> They come home for R&R.. sorry this one bothered me.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I said the same thing a few pages ago. It bothered me too. When I first saw it I was kinda like uhh what?! But then I read the whole story ugh, the internet :wacko:Click to expand...

Glad to see I wasn't the only one who caught that haha!


----------



## armywife11

video wouldnt work oh well.


----------



## charlie_lael

I'm not pregnant yet, but I thought these were hilarious!

:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy002.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 15









pregnancy-t-shirt-280X280.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## charlie_lael

Some pretty cool shirts. Lol.
 



Attached Files:







funny_maternity_clothes4.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 10









31IDEHG797L._SL500_AA280_.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 60


----------



## laura4disney

This thread is awesome!!! 

My crazy pregnany lady has kicked in quite early this time round! On christmas day i decided I would make the trifle. I dont like trifle but OH loves it and was always banging on about how amazing trifle is and blah blah blah. So I said I would make it and he said, well lets buy a back up just in case. Anyway i obviously told him to stick his shop bought one up his backside, I was making it and that would be the ony trifle in the house!!

So christmas day arrives and I had made the jelly the night before and followed the instructions to a T! OH came in as I was putting the cream on and said, 'not being funny, but that looks horrible' well that was it I was crying and saying how I had ruined Christmas and he should have bought a bloody shop one!!!

After a few minutes of a hormone melt down he tried it and said it was lovely and i hid the mess with squirty cream!! All his family said it was good too but maybe he just warned them I was mental:haha::dohh:


----------



## cera

Here's a funny for ya.. 

Today mom texted me and asked how my mild cramps were doing from last week. 

I texted back and said, "They are gone now, as are most of my symptoms which also kinda worries me a bit but is common for starting second tri."

She then responded with (obviously not reading my response), "Well I just Googled it and it said that cramps were pretty common down low and was probably due to the egg implanting into the uterus."

I then replied, "Wow those cramps are super long lasting then since I implanted three months back in October!" Silly mom, God bless her nonbiologically-based mind. :rofl:


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

Love this thread  made me literally laugh out loud! Just what I needed after a rubbish day at work. However Hubby now thinks I've gone bonkers (or at least more so!).


----------



## leahsbabybump

didnt have time to read through all these but the ones i did see are hilarious


----------



## GHPBWoman

Glad everyone is enjoying the thread :) And so many funny stories! Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.lindseyandjustin.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/crazywoman.JPG


----------



## vikki22

GHPBWoman said:


> https://www.lindseyandjustin.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/crazywoman.JPG

love it i want to live there lol


----------



## GHPBWoman

vikki22 said:


> love it i want to live there lol

I'm considering petitioning our city to rename the name that I live on to that. :thumbup:


----------



## huggiez

Yesterday after getting food poisoning from Asian food, I cam home to puke my guts out for what seemed like eternity. At one point I pushed so hard I accidently peed my pants. I looked up to see my hubby standing there. I was embarrassed and started crying hysterically yelling "Don't look at me! I am worse than an old lady! Get me a dang diaper! Why can't I catch a break? " He helped me to the bathtub and slipped out as quickly as he could before witnessing another breakdown. Poor guy!


----------



## KendraNoell

LOL I broke down talking about smelling like pee all the time and my husband was pretty grossed out LOL


----------



## CarliCareBear

so. amazing.



nancyroo1808 said:


> https://i39.tinypic.com/2eg9zeg.gif


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://totalobscurity.com/wp-content/images/pregnant-cute-horse-191.jpg

I feel a lot like this pony today.


----------



## RandaBear159

GHPBWoman said:


> https://totalobscurity.com/wp-content/images/pregnant-cute-horse-191.jpg
> 
> I feel a lot like this pony today.


I love it!!!! poor pony!


----------



## Rigi.kun

I've never seen a pregnant pony before...


----------



## GHPBWoman

Livestock gets VERY bulgy when they are pregnant.

So, tonight we went to eat Chinese for dinner, and I put my purse at my feet while we ate. I dropped a huge fork full of white rice all down my front... and gravity landed most of it in my purse. There's rice everywhere in there now. :\


----------



## Rigi.kun

Oh wow... gah that would drive me nuts having rice in my purse.

I showed how much of a city girl I was last weekend. We went out hunting and before we could start hunting we had to check in with the station owner. While the boys were talking guns I was busy getting so excited about seeing the two live piglets. I thought it was the best thing and I just wanted to pat them and feed them and they looked so adorible. Needless to say I was the butt of a lot of jokes that night.


----------



## GHPBWoman

I have begun fawning over ANYTHING that will let me snuggle it. My husband thinks it's disgusting. LOL


----------



## Rigi.kun

But cuddling cuddley things is just so cuddley


----------



## RandaBear159

Aww i love cuddly things =] My dog thinks he is my protector now that im pregnant and he gets mad if my OH hugs me to long lol, and he tries to sleep between us on the bed (he isnt a little dog either)!!


----------



## GHPBWoman

Our cat, who has always been very aloof and independent has started being my little buddy since I got pregnant. He even accompanies me to the bathroom and lays on my feet when I'm on the toilet!


----------



## MommynWaiting

GHPBWoman said:


> Our cat, who has always been very aloof and independent has started being my little buddy since I got pregnant. He even accompanies me to the bathroom and lays on my feet when I'm on the toilet!

I s.w.a.r.e. cats have this innate ability to detect pregnancy. My cat sleeps at the foot of my bed, which she NEVER does, and every morning she follows me to the bathroom and weaves between my legs as I'm peeing. She's at the foot of my bed right now, in fact, all stretched out and sound asleep. If I got up to go to the bathroom right now, I guarantee she would follow me. You know what? I'm just gonna get up anyway and pee...ha ha...just to see! LOL

ETA: Yup...I was right. She followed me for my wee fest, and hopped right back up in bed with me!! LOL


----------



## Rigi.kun

Both my cats are people cats. Lucky Bones who I rescued as a kitten is very affectionate all the time, Trinket however has never forgiven me for bringing home Lucky Bones and thus only wants pats from my OH. But my sister's cat who absolutely hated me (the silly thing wouldn't even eat the food I gave her) will happily ask me for pats now. It's so kooky.

That's so cute of your cat, MommynWaiting and GHPBWoman


----------



## KendraNoell

My female cat did the same thing after I got pregnant too! Not that I'm complaining since OH isn't much of a snuggler.


----------



## RandaBear159

lol, my dog and me have always had a special bond, i have had him since he was 4 days old, he was the runt of 12 and had to be bottle fed, and since i got pregnant he wont leave my side =] at first it was almost like he was jealous, he stuck his nose to my tummy and then he walked away and wouldnt come to me, but he has gotten over it and lays his head on my tummy =]


----------



## Poshie

GHPBWoman said:


> Last night my husband was able to sleep in bed with me for the first time in several nights. When I told him I thought I could handle him being that close to me his eyes got all big and he said, "REALLY?" You'd think I was offering to take him to Disneyland.
> 
> I did give him some conditions though:
> 1) Stay on your side of the bed
> 2) Sleep facing away from me
> 3) Breathe through your nose
> 4) No passing gas
> 
> The anti-nausea pills are helping to calm my sense of smell so that I can stand being around him again... just as long as he doesn't get _too _close.

This made me laugh alot! It's me (and my dh) all over :D


----------



## GHPBWoman

Poshie said:


> This made me laugh alot! It's me (and my dh) all over :D

I'm glad it made you chuckle! We were both so down when I started getting to a point where I couldn't stand his "odor". I had never heard of that happening to anyone before, and all of our family and friends thought I had just lost my mind.


----------



## puppycat

I cannot deal with the way DH smells at all, lol.

He's getting pretty used to me running away from him, hand over mouth :haha:

It's everything; breath, feet, sweaty man smell, even his freshly brushed teeth smell :sick:


----------



## CarliCareBear

threw up in the grocery store parking lot today. everyone probably thought i was trashed. good times.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://funnypicsofpeople.com/upload/2472-4693/funny-baby-faces.jpg


----------



## jasmine2312

ohh my!! i havent laughed this hard in awhile!!!! thank you for posting these!!!! so nice to have a lighthearted moment in between worrying about everything :)


----------



## JellyBeann

This is a very pregnant me...


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://swblog.spaweek.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/baby-and-dad.jpg


----------



## KendraNoell

That will be my husband since baby will be here right before summer!


----------



## jasmine2312

GHPBWoman said:


> ^^
> 
> I did this once every few months at our local Dollar Tree over the last three years we've been trying. My cycle is always so irregular that I was constantly "late" and peed on so many sticks that it was comical.
> 
> Imagine my utter surprise and disbelief when after 36 months of negative results I got one that was positive!
> 
> ... I took three after that to make sure. LOL


haha ME TOO!! the cashier at dollar tree knows my name (i guess from peeping at my credit card or other form of creepiness....) and when i ran in yesterday and only bought dish soap she shouted 'LOOKS LIKE YOU FINALLY GOT YOUR ANSWER!!!' :dohh: i'll be frequenting dollar general from now on!!! :)


----------



## fidgets mammy

Whilst pregnant with my son, I went pram shopping with my parents, i am fanatical about my clothes colour co ordinitaing. Anyway, on way back it chucked it down with rain and my black balley pumps got soalwd, I got home wet and tired and really wanted a cup of coffee. I put my last spoon of coffee in the cup poured on the hot water then went for the milk. There was none!!!! Well needless to say the tears staryed, I suddenly thought ill ask my nieghbour, so went to put on my black ballet pumps which were of course soaked, i had to put my gold ones on instead. I turned up on my noeghbours doorstep, she answered the door to me crying, snorting, " all I want is a cup if coffee, my black shoes are soakung and dont mstch my top! Have u got an milk. Oh the embarrassment when i eventually had my cuppa and calmed down realising what a total butter i must have looked like. "


----------



## CarliCareBear

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a194/WishIWasAsHotAsBram/43150d4e.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

I am taking some classes and just ran out of the room saying "oooh!oooh!oooh!oooh!" all the way down the hallway. Everyone was very concerned, and I had to explain that I just got kicked in the bladder.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ucc3YgdjUvA/TUQmNZqgPkI/AAAAAAAACXE/iShbI96PQw4/s1600/peanut-delivery-room.jpg


----------



## jaydensmommy9

when i was in labor with ds they had just broken my water then i had to pee so my mom helped me get up togo i was almost there and a bunch of liquid fell to the floor, i looked at everyone and said never mind i just peed myself everyone looked at me like i was crazy and my mom said no hun thats just your water my response was oh well i should probably clean it up haha my mom was just like the nurses will get it...i was so out of it


----------



## GHPBWoman

My husband just caught me scrap-booking. I have sworn over and over again that this is one hobby I WOULD never... COULD never... get into. And yet, here I am surrounded by pictures, papers and stickers.

Hormones make me crazy.


----------



## KendraNoell

Amen to that, the other night my husband said that he feels like he gives birth every day (taking a number 2) and I laughed so hard I started bawling, I would laugh so hard I was wheezing and when I would take a breath I would make this whimpering sound and cry. My husband could not stop laughing at me and then it made it worse, it was so bad!


----------



## CarliCareBear

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a194/WishIWasAsHotAsBram/f7fcabad.jpg


----------



## Remlap

Hilarious thread


----------



## GHPBWoman

CarliCareBear said:


> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a194/WishIWasAsHotAsBram/f7fcabad.jpg

That cracks me up!! :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

https://paintermommy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/cartoon20.png


----------



## JellyBeann

https://paintermommy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/cartoon40.png

https://paintermommy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/cartoon28.png

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRGfEcVHQ-klwnOoSptzYRLlfa8rJkwxpsJtPrg5wMEr_e5DFpCmg
^^ I NEED that one!


----------



## GHPBWoman

JellyBeann said:


> https://paintermommy.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/cartoon20.png

Our little one kicked my husband in the ear last night when we were cuddling and watching a movie. He said it made his ear hurt & his ear was ringing through the rest of the movie. It was pretty funny... and now he understands why I leap up and run to the bathroom periodically. LOL


----------



## KendraNoell

Haha my husband has been complaining that he has to scoot away from me in the bed because the baby kicks his back constantly. At least you CAN move away from it when you don't feel like feeling it!!!!!!!!


----------



## GHPBWoman

No kidding! Our baby seems to like to kick at whatever side I am laying on, so it is even more pressure because instead of kicking the air where everything can stretch to get out of the way he ends up pinning my body to the mattress. It makes it very hard to get any sleep.


----------



## CarliCareBear

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a194/WishIWasAsHotAsBram/626e98d2.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.funnydot.com/fpictures/gibtoon11.gif


----------



## armywife11

https://www.bananalogic.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/pregnant.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.guzer.com/pictures/baby-puppy-sick.jpg


----------



## charlie_lael

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-V2ECSQNAmQ4/TvGEUpvg7II/AAAAAAAALNE/7m05RBUGiIU/s1600/funny_tips_for_pregnant_women_640_04.jpg


----------



## charlie_lael

:rofl: OMG
https://weknowawesome.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/naked-pregnant-men-photos-550x577.jpg :rofl:


----------



## charlie_lael

Sorry, triple post:
https://twentytwowords.com/wp-content/uploads/pregnancy-announcement.jpg


----------



## KendraNoell

omg lol those were all hilarious as hell!


----------



## Dumpling

Loving these!!


----------



## puppycat

That head down the loo one is so true!


----------



## armywife11

https://rlv.zcache.com/funny_maternity_t_shirt-p235389393313225475zvmrb_400.jpg

https://img1.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.192360665.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41UGU6VpxJL._SX385_.jpg

https://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwyh1cpV9U1r85gi5o1_500.jpg

Daily email from my baby's godmother... :)


----------



## Bug222

I just went to Tim Hortons and ordered a Sesame Beagle.. the lady just laughed at me....


----------



## GHPBWoman

I had a stack of packages to mail yesterday, and I couldn't remember how to get to the post office. Which is about 12 blocks from here.

... yeah.


----------



## charlie_lael

:rofl:


----------



## KendraNoell

I couldn't figure out why my doors wouldn't lock getting out of the car the other day- because the engine was still running.


----------



## CarliCareBear

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a194/WishIWasAsHotAsBram/eb44a9a8.jpg


----------



## RandaBear159

CarliCareBear said:


> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a194/WishIWasAsHotAsBram/eb44a9a8.jpg

this was funny!!


----------



## KendraNoell

its not funny when it happens to you personally tho :( i used to get asked ALL the time when I was due :( and i wasn't preg :(


----------



## RandaBear159

i could see how thats not funny... im chunky but have never asked when i was due until i was actually pregnant...


----------



## LaurenTCanada

GHPBWoman said:


> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/__V1GJlBadyE/TAsF_0G1WfI/AAAAAAAAA_w/Vi80q6GYx1A/s1600/Funny+News+Headline+-+Condom+Truck+Tips+Over+Spills+Load.jpg

HAHAHH I live in London Ontario!! TOO funny!


----------



## LaurenTCanada

KendraNoell said:


> its not funny when it happens to you personally tho :( i used to get asked ALL the time when I was due :( and i wasn't preg :(

I know how you feel. I got asked if I was pregnant two weeks ago. And even though I am pregnant... I am totally not showing yet :wacko:


----------



## cassarita

LaurenTCanada said:


> KendraNoell said:
> 
> 
> its not funny when it happens to you personally tho :( i used to get asked ALL the time when I was due :( and i wasn't preg :(
> 
> I know how you feel. I got asked if I was pregnant two weeks ago. And even though I am pregnant... I am totally not showing yet :wacko:Click to expand...

That happened to me at my Grandma's funeral last week. Someone came up to my mom and was like congrats! I am not showing yet to other people but I was wearing a high wasted dress..


----------



## CarliCareBear

wasn't trying to bring back bad memories. sorry! the poor grammar is a lot of what makes the joke.


----------



## KendraNoell

it's ok i just finally started to bluntly say, no I'm fat but thanks for the confidence boost.


----------



## RandaBear159

i ask my husband all the time if he is pregnant to lol! since i got pregnant he has had all the symptoms, ms, weird cravings, weight gain, ect ect!


----------



## lyricsop03

In terms of "looking pregnant", I was never asked that, but I can only imagine how awful that must be. I'm betting I'll still be asked when I'm due after I deliver, though. 

Anyway, I had an emotional crying fit when my boyfriend wouldn't read "What to expect...." along with me. I sobbed hysterically, said he wasn't there for me and that he wasn't as into the baby as I was. It was a full-blown meltdown.

He let me cry and then very sweetly explained that he knows at this point the baby's okay (I'm 11 weeks) and he's more worried about how I'm doing. How could I be upset at that?

I'm kind of embarrassed at my behavior now.

And this is an AMAZING thread. I needed the laughs, thank you to everyone!


----------



## Emma11511

So I know this is probably a joke, but I couldn't help but find it funny...

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080314111945AAOCdxC


----------



## charlie_lael

:rofl: vampire baby!


----------



## RandaBear159

Emma11511 said:


> So I know this is probably a joke, but I couldn't help but find it funny...
> 
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080314111945AAOCdxC


That is funny!


----------



## CarliCareBear

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a194/WishIWasAsHotAsBram/1b2763cf.jpg


----------



## armywife11

Look What I Found...... just random surfing and came across the story. Just wanted to share. :flower:

https://www4.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/2nd+Brigade+Combat+Team+Soldiers+Return+Ft+MQF9RRidBn2l.jpg

"Kendra Kaplan, 5 months pregnant, stands for the national anthem while waiting to re-unite with her husband Staff Sgt. Joshua Kaplan after he and fellow U.S. Army soldiers arrived on August 18, 2009 to Fort Carson, Colorado. She had brought a sealed envelope with an ultrasound, so that they could learn the baby's gender together upon Joshua's arrival. The Kaplans will be having a baby boy, conceived during Joshua's mid-term leave in March. Approximately 575 soldiers from the 2nd Brigade Combat team from the 4th Infantry Division returned Tuesday following a 12 month deployment to Iraq. At lower left is their son Ayden, 3."


----------



## Jac.

So great. Thanks all! Especially the condom truck one, I thought I recognized that sign!


----------



## puppycat

I wasn't asked if I was pregnant last Summer, I was told I was pregnant! No, really!

We have our annual bike rally in July each year, it was absolutely boiling so I was wearing a floaty summer dress, not caring one bit what I looked like because it was so hot.

One of the guys there said something about having another on the way and I said 'No.' Well he wouldn't accept that I wasn't pregnant, he kept on and on. You must be? Look at you? No. Really. I'm not. But thanks.

Assbag!


----------



## Allyson11

Awful. My best friend told me the other day that people would ask her when we were clubbing if I was pregnant. I was about 20 at the time. I may have had a little podge but seriously? I wouldn't tell her if some one asked me the same about her.


----------



## pixeldust

https://www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Rob/plumber.png


----------



## charlie_lael

:rofl:


----------



## KendraNoell

Not pregnancy related but feels like my hormones ;)
 



Attached Files:







fyou.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## GHPBWoman

KendraNoell said:


> Not pregnancy related but feels like my hormones ;)

That feels like my hormones too! LOL


----------



## anna_xx

these are great! 
love the plumber one! :haha:


----------



## GHPBWoman

I am smack dab in the middle of what will someday be a funny story.

We are doing our baby shower early as my husband is off work for a few weeks and we wanted him to be able to attend (we're doing a couple's gathering... I'm not really into the big frilly baby shower thing). The shower is tomorrow afternoon, and although my sister-in-law and good friend are throwing the shower for me they are throwing it at my house.

No big deal.

Until last night... we let the dog out to do his before-bed-dooty and not 30 seconds after he went out he was howling to be let back in. He ran through the house, rubbing himself on the carpet, furniture, anything that he could reach (he's a boxer/great dane, so that's most everything we own). Turns out that there was a skunk on our deck and it sprayed him right in the eyes/nose!

I've spent the last 12 hours bathing the dog, and trying to get the skunk smell out of the house to no avail. Tomorrow I am going to have a house full of people... and I don't know that any amount of candles/vinegar/febreeze/lysol/open windows/blowing fans is going to get this smell out before then.

AAAAAHHHH!

Oh, and the smell has spread to us as well, since the spray was right on the back of the house. We were at WalMart (thank GOD they are open 24 hours) at midnight last night, and the few other shoppers that were in the store kept scurrying away from us and complaining of a skunk smell everywhere we went. The inside of my car wreaks as well from us driving it.


----------



## kissesandhugs

GHPBWoman said:


> I am smack dab in the middle of what will someday be a funny story.
> 
> We are doing our baby shower early as my husband is off work for a few weeks and we wanted him to be able to attend (we're doing a couple's gathering... I'm not really into the big frilly baby shower thing). The shower is tomorrow afternoon, and although my sister-in-law and good friend are throwing the shower for me they are throwing it at my house.
> 
> No big deal.
> 
> Until last night... we let the dog out to do his before-bed-dooty and not 30 seconds after he went out he was howling to be let back in. He ran through the house, rubbing himself on the carpet, furniture, anything that he could reach (he's a boxer/great dane, so that's most everything we own). Turns out that there was a skunk on our deck and it sprayed him right in the eyes/nose!
> 
> I've spent the last 12 hours bathing the dog, and trying to get the skunk smell out of the house to no avail. Tomorrow I am going to have a house full of people... and I don't know that any amount of candles/vinegar/febreeze/lysol/open windows/blowing fans is going to get this smell out before then.
> 
> AAAAAHHHH!

OMG!! So not funny right now, but eventually yes it will be lol!!


----------



## pink_rulez

These are fantastic thank you for sharing and cheering me up :) xx


----------



## Jac.

GHPBWoman said:


> I am smack dab in the middle of what will someday be a funny story.
> 
> We are doing our baby shower early as my husband is off work for a few weeks and we wanted him to be able to attend (we're doing a couple's gathering... I'm not really into the big frilly baby shower thing). The shower is tomorrow afternoon, and although my sister-in-law and good friend are throwing the shower for me they are throwing it at my house.
> 
> No big deal.
> 
> Until last night... we let the dog out to do his before-bed-dooty and not 30 seconds after he went out he was howling to be let back in. He ran through the house, rubbing himself on the carpet, furniture, anything that he could reach (he's a boxer/great dane, so that's most everything we own). Turns out that there was a skunk on our deck and it sprayed him right in the eyes/nose!
> 
> I've spent the last 12 hours bathing the dog, and trying to get the skunk smell out of the house to no avail. Tomorrow I am going to have a house full of people... and I don't know that any amount of candles/vinegar/febreeze/lysol/open windows/blowing fans is going to get this smell out before then.
> 
> AAAAAHHHH!
> 
> Oh, and the smell has spread to us as well, since the spray was right on the back of the house. We were at WalMart (thank GOD they are open 24 hours) at midnight last night, and the few other shoppers that were in the store kept scurrying away from us and complaining of a skunk smell everywhere we went. The inside of my car wreaks as well from us driving it.

Wash yourself and the dog in Tomato Juice. It works!


----------



## GHPBWoman

Jac. said:


> Wash yourself and the dog in Tomato Juice. It works!

We have most of the smell off the dog & us (apple cider vinegar for the win!)... now it's the carpet, bedding, dog bed, couch, entire back half of the house where the spray wafted in that is causing me headache and heartache.


----------



## Jac.

Well don't use tomato juice on that! hahah! Good luck...light a whole lot of candles and spray tons of perfume?


----------



## GHPBWoman

We've had windows open and candles burning in every room all day, and have been washing everything that will fit in the washing machine with distilled vinegar, and wiping down every surface we can find with a vinegar & water solution. Then going through and using Febreeze on the big stuff, and Febreeze Air Effects in each room as it's done being cleaned. 

Very slowly we are winning the war. (very, very, very slowly).


----------



## KendraNoell

oh noooooo that is terrible :(


----------



## Donut

Well in my short 9 weeks of being pregnant, I've already cried over a bag of spilled M&M's. I just sat on the floor with teary eyes saying, "I'm having a bad day! :(" rofl


----------



## Jac.

I cry because my husband is a stupid face. He's got more hormones than me, gets mad at me for talking to much, mad at me for not talking about what he wants to talk about, so I talk about it and he doesn't respond! All he says when I get sad or excited over food is "you're being dramatic" or "you're being hormonal" is it normal for men to get hormonal, too? Can I trade in my husband for the nicer version? Do they get better?


----------



## GHPBWoman

During my 2nd trimester I would cry because I had bad breath, and brushing my teeth made me gag.


----------



## RandaBear159

I cried cause i made breakfast and then dropped my plate on the floor and my dogs ate it... i hated the first tri! i was VERY emotional!


----------



## Jac.

I gag when I brush my teeth too! I nearly vomited while brushing this morning! I paused a moment to let it settle again.


----------



## KendraNoell

Jac- you will have to trust me on this one because I learned the same way- once you start showing and he starts going to those appointments, and if you can get him to download some pregnancy apps on his phone or whatever, he will slowly start to understand and it will get better. I'm 28 weeks and he is just now starting to really get it.


----------



## Jac.

I'm sad to say he's not really prepared for this and he doesn't understand why I never want to do anything. I'm either sleeping, complaing about feeling sick, or eating :). But I think you're right, he'll come around once he sees and hears the baby growing. Thanks!


----------



## GHPBWoman

The way I explained it to my husband was that it felt like I had the flu and food poisoning at the same time. It didn't hurt that I wasn't able to keep any food down too, I guess. I suppose it's easier for them to "get it" when you're stuck hanging over the toilet a good portion of the day.


----------



## elisamarie

aliss said:


> https://www.buzzshock.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/epic-fail-paternity-fail.jpg

well she probably got married during r&r. A lot of babies are conceived during those 2 weeks of much needed reunion.. I know lots of women who actually did that on purpose


----------



## RandaBear159

Jac. said:


> I'm sad to say he's not really prepared for this and he doesn't understand why I never want to do anything. I'm either sleeping, complaing about feeling sick, or eating :). But I think you're right, he'll come around once he sees and hears the baby growing. Thanks!

My hubby was the same way! He didnt get it and just thought i was making excuses on why the house wasnt cleaned spotless every day like he was used to, then we had my second u/s and he saw the baby moving and all that good stuff, so that softened him up a bit, what really got him was when i had to go to the er and get fluids and what not, now he pretty much does everything and makes me just sit there! My point is, that once they can SEE the baby, things usually change. Give him a chance, most guys arent ready for a baby, but eventually they come around!


----------



## KendraNoell

I think every time you hit a "marker" like, seeing the baby when it looks like a baby on the US, feeling the baby kick for the first time, etc, they soften up a bit more. I have been hounding my husband the entire pregnancy to start picking up the slack because I knew when it got to this point and beyond it would be harder for me to do a lot of things (like tying my shoe haha). I believe I felt baby for the first time at 21 weeks but it took him til about 23 weeks to feel him, I was actually spooning him and my belly was on his back and he had to move away from me because the baby kept kicking him in the back. But after that he definitely softened up a bit and now that I'm in the last trimester and literally getting bigger every day he has definitely picked up the slack. That and my ankles are so big I can't wear almost all my shoes and he sees how miserable I am getting. You guys will get there, I promise :)


----------



## GHPBWoman

I haven't been able to tie my shoes in the last couple of weeks. I am like a little kid again, sitting on the edge of the bed waiting for dh to come around and tie them for me.


----------



## KendraNoell

I had my boss tie them for me at work LOL


----------



## Blizzard

I can't tie my shoes properly (woohoo for slip ons) but it would seem that I can run around the house in a frenzy scrubbing every single flat surface... and then the not flat ones. Someone mentioned the microwave the other day and I instantly had to go and clean it. My house is sparkly haha, it's never ever looked like this.


----------



## RandaBear159

My OH is so excited for me to hit the nesting phase lol! For the last month he has been having to do the dishes cause the very thought makes me sick!!


----------



## Jac.

my house is a disaster. I wish i could beat this morning sickness so the house would look nice again. :(


----------



## Blizzard

It'll sneak up on you and you'll feel better before you know it, or I darn well hope so :) x


----------



## GHPBWoman

I was horribly sick for weeks and weeks, and then it eased off. Now my house is super clean, and I'm working on a dozen other big projects that were put off for months when I wasn't feeling well. You ladies will bounce back eventually, in the meantime... take advantage of any help you can get!

https://timthethief.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/funny-pictures-porn-for-women-10.png


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://daydreamerwashere.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/porn-for-women.jpg


----------



## Jac.

If only that were the case! I've barely seen my husband lately, I live with him and another guy, think they lift a finger? haha! It's so gross in here! :(


----------



## KendraNoell

Thank God my house stays clean usually to begin with, since its just OH and I, OH likes to "pile" things everywhere tho and it drives me nuts, but we also have two long haired cats and I feel like there is hair everywhere all the time!


----------



## lyricsop03

In terms of men not understanding, my boyfriend didn't understand how I felt. He just told me it was a tiny baby and couldn't do much to me... until he saw the baby in the 12 week scan bouncing around, and his face lit up. Ever since then, he's been giving me daily massages. :D He's been very sweet.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://nuckingfutsmama.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/dear-3am-300x300.jpg

I've got a sick cat and back/hip pain no matter how I lay down. This sign pretty much sums up how I have felt this week!


----------



## Jac.

My cat doesn't shed to badly, so that's good. Although when I moved away from my moms I had to leave my other cat with her since he was born with my family and his brother is there. He is long-haired and sheds like crazy! His mom and other brother passed away last year :(


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://img.designswan.com/2010/09/cat/1.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

^ that is not the same image that I added yesterday. Lame-o. ^

https://img.designswan.com/2009/photo/sleepingCat/16.jpg


----------



## kissesandhugs

GHPBWoman said:


> ^ that is not the same image that I added yesterday. Lame-o. ^
> 
> https://img.designswan.com/2009/photo/sleepingCat/16.jpg

Lol I was a bit confused. But it showed the same one on this post :shrug:


----------



## GHPBWoman

I hate it when it does these random things with the images. LOL


----------



## Jac.

So I finally have a semi-funny story, which was not funny at the time...

I have a cat and he really likes to watch the toilet flush and tends to follow me into the bathroom anytime I go pee, so a few nights ago I went in and he came along and I was just brushing my teeth but sometimes that sends me into gagging fits which inevitably lead me to head over the toilet. I was kneeling there, dry-heaving my little heart out when my cat decides that obviously there is something exciting in the toilet and comes up and puts his paws on the side and sticks his head in too! I was furious and trying to push him away at the time, miserable and sick! but now I just think it's funny...at least I didn't puke on him.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Jac. said:


> So I finally have a semi-funny story, which was not funny at the time...
> 
> I have a cat and he really likes to watch the toilet flush and tends to follow me into the bathroom anytime I go pee, so a few nights ago I went in and he came along and I was just brushing my teeth but sometimes that sends me into gagging fits which inevitably lead me to head over the toilet. I was kneeling there, dry-heaving my little heart out when my cat decides that obviously there is something exciting in the toilet and comes up and puts his paws on the side and sticks his head in too! I was furious and trying to push him away at the time, miserable and sick! but now I just think it's funny...at least I didn't puke on him.

:haha: too funny. I was wondering if the poor cat did get puked on!!! He's a lucky one ;) Sometimes when I don't have time to shut the door when I'm on a getting sick mission, my dog likes to come in and poke my butt with his nose. It is totally annoying at the time but afterwards I realize he's just making sure I'm okay :)


----------



## puppycat

Mine is my toddler, she likes to follow me everywhere and our loo is downstairs. Between throwing up episodes I'd try and get her to go out but I was far more interesting....


----------



## RandaBear159

my friend 3 year old is that way! when she goes to throw up, her daughter follows her, and then she will put her head over the trash can and say "mommy made me sick" even though she wasn't sick at all!


----------



## GHPBWoman

I have collected three bathroom companions. Two cats and a dog seem to appear the second I think I need to go to the bathroom, and it is nearly impossible to get the door closed without at least one of them making it in.


----------



## Jac.

At my moms they have a small shih tzu cross, he sleeps in the bathroom at night in his little dog bed and whenever you wake up in the morning to go to the bathroom, the dog is there with a pile of toilet paper huddled under him in his bed, still attached to the roll! he just loves to pull it in bed with him! haha. Now I miss my dogs. :(


----------



## Rigi.kun

Jac. said:


> So I finally have a semi-funny story, which was not funny at the time...
> 
> I have a cat and he really likes to watch the toilet flush and tends to follow me into the bathroom anytime I go pee, so a few nights ago I went in and he came along and I was just brushing my teeth but sometimes that sends me into gagging fits which inevitably lead me to head over the toilet. I was kneeling there, dry-heaving my little heart out when my cat decides that obviously there is something exciting in the toilet and comes up and puts his paws on the side and sticks his head in too! I was furious and trying to push him away at the time, miserable and sick! but now I just think it's funny...at least I didn't puke on him.

My cat wasn't lucky enough to escape getting spewed on once during my first trimester. At least your kitty cares about you :)


----------



## KendraNoell

I am so lucky to not have thrown up at all this pregnancy *knock on wood*

Now if only I can stay out of the hospital.. between 5 min apart contractions on Monday and a high BP last night and have to go back again tonight to get monitored again it just feels like I already live there.


----------



## Jac.

That's not funny! that sounds awful, although the not puking is nice. I've only had to twice, and it wasn't to awful. Were you worried about early labour? is that what the contractions were?


----------



## cassarita

Soo I was in Las Vegas for my wedding. The whole day I wasn't feel so great. After the wedding we went for dinner in our hotel. I was so so so hungry so while waiting for the food I drank some gingerale then they brought out some buns to eat. I decided I was going to have a bun before dinner so I took a bite and then as soon as I swallowed it I started to want to puke. I asked the server where the wash room was and it was outside of the resturant around the corner. I only made it a few feet when I started to puke so I covered my mouth but then I had to puke again so I ended up grabbing a glass off someones table and had to puke it in it before I for to the bathroom. OMG it was so horrible :'( I puked on my wedding dress. Thank got it was just clear. After I was done I went and ate a big steak HAHAHAH


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: aww! That's so sad, but funny!


----------



## Jac.

I'm sorry to hear that! I would have cried of embarassment! puking clear is normal? because that's what happened both the times I've puked! I was expecting vomit, but it wasn't!


----------



## cassarita

I think mine was just clear because I didn't eat anything and was just drinking water.


----------



## KendraNoell

Yeah I was going to say if all it is is water then its going to be super clear.


----------



## Miss Broody

CarliCareBear said:


> so. amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> nancyroo1808 said:
> 
> 
> https://i39.tinypic.com/2eg9zeg.gifClick to expand...

This literally sums up the way i feel every damn day!! I tried to explain to DH that it feels just like a hangover every day but i think he thinks i am exaggerating!! 

although i dont remember a hangover giving me a bad back too!!!


----------



## TashTash

HLanders said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> https://www.buzzshock.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/epic-fail-paternity-fail.jpg
> 
> R&R Happens half way through... sometimes earlier. It's actually a really weird thing... you KNOW when a large brigade comes home based on the baby boom at the hospital!
> 
> Though it took me 3 months to conceive, I can't imagine only have 2 weeks to get it right!!Click to expand...

I'm cooking an RnR baby :winkwink:


----------



## KendraNoell

I never got that lucky with an R and R baby, I don't think I could do a baby as a military wife... luckily hubby got out a year and a half ago!


----------



## GHPBWoman

I'm also glad that I didn't have a baby as a military wife. I was so far away from all of my family and friends, I really feel for those women who have to go it alone.


----------



## charlie_lael

I'm going through it now. Kind of sucks cus we just found out a week ago that hubby might deploy. :dohh: I think it will be fine though. They always tell him that and then something happens and he doesn't have to go. Fxd we don't run out of luck this time around. :haha:


----------



## GHPBWoman

Well, I thank you both for your service and hope that it all works out or that you can maybe have family & friends around you if he does have to go.


----------



## bitethebullet

GHPBWoman said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> LOL so you must have some baby burrito stories too.
> 
> My personal favourite was the hysterical woman being attacked on her balcony by an intruder (this was during a time where there was a well-known balcony rapist on the loose).
> 
> Anyways, long story short, it was a seagull :dohh:
> 
> Our county had a well known drunk who regularly passed out in his wheelchair in the middle of the road. We'd get lots of calls of "There's a dead man in a wheelchair in the cross walk!" It got to the point where our ambulance drivers demanded that we force the callers to go over to him, poke him in the shoulder and see if the "dead man" would wake up before they would respond.Click to expand...

This made me laugh! My mum often leaves my poor father in the car while she goes shopping. He will usually fall asleep and when my dad sleeps he looks like a corpse! One day he was awoken by police knocking on his window- someone had reported a man dead in his car. The police questioned dad quite thoroughly (I think they thought he could be drunk, but he's just old) and he was quite embarassed!!!


----------



## charlie_lael

GHPBWoman said:


> Well, I thank you both for your service and hope that it all works out or that you can maybe have family & friends around you if he does have to go.

Thank you. :hugs: you are very sweet. :)

On a lighter note I have a funny hormonal pregnancy story to share! :haha:

The other day I was craving string cheese really bad and by the end of the day I finally got to sit down and have some while watching tv on the couch with hubby in the kitchen. My crazy dog came up on the couch and sat next to me all cute and cuddly so I continued to watch tv and open my string cheese. As soon as I opened it he jumped up and licked it all over! I was so upset I started bawling like a five year old. :haha: Ofcourse hubby came in from the kitchen wondering what in the world is wrong with me and all I could do was point at our dog and blubber, through tears, "He.... Licked.... My... CHEEEEEEESE!!" :rofl: my husband just kind of laughed and handed me another one. :haha: after that I was so happy! I couldn't even remember why I was so upset. I was just glad to have my cheese. :rofl:

Crazy things these hormones do to us. :dohh:


----------



## GHPBWoman

charlie_lael said:


> Thank you. :hugs: you are very sweet. :)
> 
> On a lighter note I have a funny hormonal pregnancy story to share! :haha:
> 
> The other day I was craving string cheese really bad and by the end of the day I finally got to sit down and have some while watching tv on the couch with hubby in the kitchen. My crazy dog came up on the couch and sat next to me all cute and cuddly so I continued to watch tv and open my string cheese. As soon as I opened it he jumped up and licked it all over! I was so upset I started bawling like a five year old. :haha: Ofcourse hubby came in from the kitchen wondering what in the world is wrong with me and all I could do was point at our dog and blubber, through tears, "He.... Licked.... My... CHEEEEEEESE!!" :rofl: my husband just kind of laughed and handed me another one. :haha: after that I was so happy! I couldn't even remember why I was so upset. I was just glad to have my cheese. :rofl:
> 
> Crazy things these hormones do to us. :dohh:

I have cried over the most ridiculous things including having bad breath, ruining home-made pasta sauce (we had 4 other containers of it already made in the fridge), youtube not loading quickly enough and dropping a pen in my car between the seat and the center console.

Those hormones sure do make us crazy!


----------



## Athomemum

When i was about 18 weeks pregnant with my son, I was just leaving work and I sneezed and peed myself then started crying becuase I was so embarrassed :lol:

funny to look back on but mortifying at the time, thankfully no one noticed.


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: awwwww!


----------



## RandaBear159

charlie_lael said:


> GHPBWoman said:
> 
> 
> Well, I thank you both for your service and hope that it all works out or that you can maybe have family & friends around you if he does have to go.
> 
> Thank you. :hugs: you are very sweet. :)
> 
> On a lighter note I have a funny hormonal pregnancy story to share! :haha:
> 
> The other day I was craving string cheese really bad and by the end of the day I finally got to sit down and have some while watching tv on the couch with hubby in the kitchen. My crazy dog came up on the couch and sat next to me all cute and cuddly so I continued to watch tv and open my string cheese. As soon as I opened it he jumped up and licked it all over! I was so upset I started bawling like a five year old. :haha: Ofcourse hubby came in from the kitchen wondering what in the world is wrong with me and all I could do was point at our dog and blubber, through tears, "He.... Licked.... My... CHEEEEEEESE!!" :rofl: my husband just kind of laughed and handed me another one. :haha: after that I was so happy! I couldn't even remember why I was so upset. I was just glad to have my cheese. :rofl:
> 
> Crazy things these hormones do to us. :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: Thats great! I love how if we dont get the food we want we get soooo upset! Yesterday my hubby came home and had brought me a snickers! He said my eyes lit up like it was christmas morning!! :haha:


----------



## Rigi.kun

I'm having terrible trouble holding my bladder, the other day I was determined to do the washing up before I went to the toilet (I'm having stubborness issues) So I'm doing the washing up and pee starts leaking out of me. Just then other half walks in and sees the pee coming out and thinks my waters have broken and starts running around like mad. I ask what's going on, and he explains that we HAVE to go to the hospital. I think it took me about 15 minutes to calm him and explain the situation which I was so embarrassed about.


----------



## GHPBWoman

Rigi.kun said:


> I'm having terrible trouble holding my bladder, the other day I was determined to do the washing up before I went to the toilet (I'm having stubborness issues) So I'm doing the washing up and pee starts leaking out of me. Just then other half walks in and sees the pee coming out and thinks my waters have broken and starts running around like mad. I ask what's going on, and he explains that we HAVE to go to the hospital. I think it took me about 15 minutes to calm him and explain the situation which I was so embarrassed about.

I can very much sympathize with you. I spend a lot of time in the middle of projects trying to will the baby to kick anywhere other than my bladder. You win some, you lose some. :winkwink:


----------



## KendraNoell

So far I haven't obviously peed myself but I definitely have a leak somewhere:(


----------



## HisGrace

I love this thread!


----------



## CarliCareBear

today i put soap on my toothbrush thinking it was toothpaste. totally pregers space brain. :dohh:


----------



## GHPBWoman

CarliCareBear said:


> today i put soap on my toothbrush thinking it was toothpaste. totally pregers space brain. :dohh:

I keep putting shampoo in my loofah and bodywash in my hair in the shower. It's not as effective that way, but at least I'm still getting clean?


----------



## Dalila

Embarrassing but funny. I have been slacking in the kegel department lately.... My husband decided it would be a great idea to tickle me in the dark bedroom we were entering I giggled said "stop stop I have to pee" I ran into the wall with my knee and decided to *side step* ran into the wall nose first *ow* side stepped faster using my hand to guide the wall into the bathroom turned on the light to hear my husband laughing his butt off. "you can't complain about max peeing on the floor anymore!" (max is a puppy who is struggling with the idea of peeing outside) Well apparently I had *pee* drips all the way to the bathroom starting from where I bashed my nose into the wall :blush:


----------



## Lil_Apple

Im already washing my hair twice or trying to wash my hair with conditioner then wondering why it was so greasy when I was drying it...it had not been washed but conditioned twice!! :dohh:


----------



## kissesandhugs

This isn't technically "pregnancy" related but I'm sure a few existing mothers can relate :flower:


----------



## charlie_lael

kissesandhugs said:


> This isn't technically "pregnancy" related but I'm sure a few existing mothers can relate :flower:
> 
> View attachment 354135

:rofl: Love that!


----------



## puppycat

kissesandhugs said:


> This isn't technically "pregnancy" related but I'm sure a few existing mothers can relate :flower:
> 
> View attachment 354135

:rofl:


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://static.someecards.com/someecards/usercards/71470bf9ca31aaeeeba6b0a18cac5643.png


----------



## charlie_lael

Nice! :haha:


----------



## Emerald87

GHPBWoman, that's officially going to be the front of my babyshower invite!!


----------



## GHPBWoman

I only wish I had found it before my baby shower. Lol.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://images.dailydawdle.com/cat-in-a-diaper.jpg


----------



## Bug222

So a funny preggo brain story for you all... I recently went to a local day spa to have a second tri massage (heaven by the way). Once finished I showered and got dressed.... I grabbed what I thought was spray deodorant and gave my underarm a healthy dose... unfortunately it was shave cream. It was all over the inside of my shirt and all down me! Of course I then proceeded to cry in the middle of the change room. Got a few funny looks for that one!


----------



## keepholdingon

hehe
 



Attached Files:







more-specifically-baby-ecard-someecards.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 12









curious-pay-tens-baby-ecard-someecards.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 10









know-support-baby-ecard-someecards.jpg
File size: 60.8 KB
Views: 11









liked-better-sucked-boobs-baby-ecard-someecards.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 11









congratulations-trading-cramps-baby-ecard-someecards.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## keepholdingon

some more. I love this website (although some of them are pretty crass on there!)
 



Attached Files:







1330723943993_2508732.png
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4









1331864741888_5827484.png
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5









MjAxMi05ODhlMzk3MTI3YWRkY2Nh.png
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cata

ROFL!! Amazing thread!!

Found this :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dggt7PuoG00&feature=related


----------



## CarliCareBear

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a194/WishIWasAsHotAsBram/1f68e2c7.jpg

haha, crazy that this one is real!


----------



## Campbell

Yesterday I sent OH to the movie store to get me a movie I was feeling like, I can't even remember what it was lol. So anyways, he came out with the movie I asked for and I sobbed SO hard because I didn't want that one anymore I wanted a different one and they just closed. I was driving and sobbing at the same time. And then I drove to my mums house, ran in, and jumped in her bed and sobbed about how it was all OH's fault. Lol she laughed at me and told me to calm my hormones lol.


----------



## GHPBWoman

CarliCareBear said:


> https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a194/WishIWasAsHotAsBram/1f68e2c7.jpg
> 
> haha, crazy that this one is real!

It is amazing how things go from being labelled as beneficial turn out to be not such a great idea. Smoking used to be thought to be beneficial for asthmatics, and mercury and lead were used widely in medical applications. It will be interesting to see what the next generation of doctors find we are doing that we shouldn't be.


----------



## bluestarlight

I have one, but I was really upsetting for me at the time. During my first pregnancy, I was finally feeling well enough to go out, so I thought I would go with my mom and husband grocery shopping. I hadn't been driving in a while, so they let me drive. While driving, there was an already run over dead cat in the road. Mind you, I have never run over an animal, alive or dead while driving before. And I love cats, so I panicked and tried to avoid it but it was right in the middle of the road and ended up hit it anyways. My husband started laughing because apparently I ran over its head but I burst into tears and was so upset and sobbing that I couldn't drive properly and almost caused an accident with a telephone pole. They had to calm me down and talk me into pulling over and my husband took over driving. They told me repeatedly the cat was already dead and I didn't do anything to it that it could feel but I was still so upset, I cried all through grocery shopping. It was really bad.


----------



## RandaBear159

Yesterday, my DH took me shopping for some maternity clothes, while we were at the mall, in the middle of everyone, i just started crying my eyes out! My DH was so confused, and he kept asking me what was wrong, why was i crying, finally i settled down enough to be able to talk, and all i could say was "I don't know why im crying, but someone really stinks"! It took everything he had not to start laughing at me!


----------



## charlie_lael

That's hilarious!


----------



## leoniebabey

Pics
 



Attached Files:







426266_10150665505042354_216516692353_11211838_416406799_n_large.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 30









132734730696265_large.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 39


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.zootpatrol.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/child_care_for_dummies_23.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.hatersbehatin.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/funny-family-bumper-sticker.jpg


----------



## Peggy80

love this thread, thanks for giving me a good laugh ladies!


----------



## GHPBWoman

Peggy80 said:


> love this thread, thanks for giving me a good laugh ladies!

It sure does help things, doesn't it?


https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxvffmW4aJ1r3jsrko1_400.jpg


----------



## Blizzard

I love this baby, what a fantastic expression!


----------



## Rigi.kun

I thought I'd share some of my favorites I've seen on facebox
 



Attached Files:







DontWakeIt.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 25









CelebrateOnMyDay.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 16









MakingMyFamily.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## sallyhansen76

This thread is really great!! LOL


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://funny.ph/wp-content/uploads/tdomf/1181/funny-baby-out-of-moms-belly.jpg


----------



## BunnySE

I sat down and read this entire thread, all 52 pages... I feel exhausted and need a nap, LoL


Love this thread, keep it up ladies! xD


----------



## jasminejo24

yawn me too sleepy time methinks


----------



## ESwemba84

This thread is hilarious. I found this....lol.
 



Attached Files:







pregnant_idiot-4236.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 93


----------



## jasminejo24

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=https://www.modell.com/Magery/giraffe-mother-kisses-baby.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.modell.com/Magery/Do-birds-cry.html&usg=__3JH1mEgIbvlZIE7PtR8QYbpjAs4=&h=399&w=260&sz=24&hl=en&start=6&sig2=kNTacF2vTsghiGMKrRQIQQ&zoom=1&tbnid=XLJALrw-J2eGxM:&tbnh=124&tbnw=81&ei=WsZwT_CLHISp8APqmZHADQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmother%2Band%2Bbaby%2Banimals%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1
umm not sure how to add an image but i thought this was adorable the lo just looks like he is so embarrased that his moms kissing him in front of his mates
 



Attached Files:







animal-giraffe-mother-baby-kiss-kissing-703831.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## charlie_lael

:haha: Cute.


----------



## Pink Sugar

This is sooooo true this happened to me all the time with my second it's the weirdest thing. It's like your body just wants to help the baby even if they aren't yours lol


----------



## KendraNoell

[email protected] "pregant" blood-sucking baby!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://cdn.someecards.com/someecards/filestorage/evite_baby_1.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.mommy2nanny3doggy1.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/babyshower.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://cdn.someecards.com/someecards/filestorage/bab_1.jpg


----------



## Jac.

Haha! I'm excited to have a baby shower, even though my wedding shower at my MIL's was incredibly awkward.


----------



## kissesandhugs

I'm excited for my baby shower too. I went to one over the weekend and she had TONS of presents, poor girl looked like she was going to pass out towards the end!


----------



## GHPBWoman

My baby shower was a ton of fun. It was exhausting though, I slept almost the entire next day. LOL


----------



## Jac.

You're due the same day as a friend of mine, and on my husband's birthday. That's exciting to me only probably, but neat nonetheless. I hope I get lots of presents for the baby, it would be nice to not have to buy everything!


----------



## GHPBWoman

That is pretty neat. I'm glad because in our family, no one else has birthdays in May. So for now, it will be all his... at least unless my sister in law gives birth early. She is due the first week of June.


----------



## Jac.

My SIL is due the first week of June too! The 5th I think.


----------



## Lisa40

This thread is hilarious, I've been sitting here for 2 hours reading all the posts. I have a couple of funny ones that have happened to me so far.

We have to pull our front door tight closed to either lock it or unlock it and for about 3 days now my key hasn't been working in the door. Luckily my OH has always been in to let me in but I was thinking that maybe I wasn't pulling the door tight enough. Anyway my OH & I went shopping today & as we came home I said, let me try the door with my key as you're here & you can see if you can see whats wrong. He says ok & I put the key in the door... I pull the door tight but the key just wont turn & so I turn to him & say see I told you it wouldn't work ( he didn't believe me before) only to find him in absolute hysterics.

I was doing my best mad face at him & it was only when he managed to stop laughing to tell me that I was turning the key the wrong way in the door (I was trying to lock an already locked door) I realised I had been having a baby brain moment... for 3 days... doh :blush:

Although I got my own back on him when I asked him to read from his phone app what 'today's information' was (he has a pregnancy app on his phone that gives you information for each day of your pregnancy which we read together each day) anyway, today's was all about why I have increased cervical mucus.. what it looks like & what it shouldn't look like... the look on his face as he was reading it out loud was priceless :haha: although now he tells me to watch out for any green curdy smelly stuff in my pants... nice! :dohh:

xx


----------



## GHPBWoman

We had a big company event this weekend and I was in charge of the food. I ended up buying double the amount of hot dogs & hamburgers I was supposed to, and completely forgot cups, condiments, side dishes of any kind, and had to go back to the store with a list and someone on the phone with me to talk me through what I was supposed to be doing.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-l2-JuQSt2DA/TtQB1UA6LII/AAAAAAAAB0E/TtdYOIwXNKc/s400/baby_brain.jpg


----------



## KendraNoell

[email protected] the MILF one as I was thinking the other day how soon I will be an official MILF!


----------



## Aelanu

I'm ATTEMPTING to read this whole thread- TOO funny!!! I've been :rofl: the entire time :D


----------



## Rigi.kun

GHPBWoman said:


> That is pretty neat. I'm glad because in our family, no one else has birthdays in May. So for now, it will be all his... at least unless my sister in law gives birth early. She is due the first week of June.

May is a freaking sweet month to be born in. I'm a May baby :D


----------



## nikileigh

Rigi.kun said:


> GHPBWoman said:
> 
> 
> That is pretty neat. I'm glad because in our family, no one else has birthdays in May. So for now, it will be all his... at least unless my sister in law gives birth early. She is due the first week of June.
> 
> May is a freaking sweet month to be born in. I'm a May baby :DClick to expand...

I'm a may baby 2. We r all may babies are brilliant :-D


----------



## GHPBWoman

It will be nice that every year he will get to end school and have summer vacation for his birthday. Lol.

When I was growing up it was nearly impossible for me to have a birthday party. My birthday is in July and all of our friends and family are always on vacation somewhere far away on my birthday.


----------



## puppycat

nikileigh said:


> Rigi.kun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHPBWoman said:
> 
> 
> That is pretty neat. I'm glad because in our family, no one else has birthdays in May. So for now, it will be all his... at least unless my sister in law gives birth early. She is due the first week of June.
> 
> May is a freaking sweet month to be born in. I'm a May baby :DClick to expand...
> 
> I'm a may baby 2. We r all may babies are brilliant :-DClick to expand...

Me 3 :happydance:


----------



## Aelanu

Finally!!! I read the WHOLE post- it took me two separate times...about 2 hours all together but I laughed my butt off the ENTIRE time!!! I'm not very far along, but I've already got two stories for you ladies.

OH is catching pregnancy brain too. This is his story (I've been laughing about it a little bit each day since it happened- about 3 days ago- and STILL pick on OH...I'll never let this die):

I came home from work one morning (I do overnights mostly) and it was chilly outside. Not enough to need a jacket, but I am borderline anemic so it was enough to make my hands icy. I laid in the bed, and here's the conversation that ensued with OH:

Me: Are my hands cold?!
*puts cold hands on OH's arm*
OH: Yes they're cold!!
*starts moving hands to OH's legs*
OH: Don't you dare touch my legs with those cold ass hands!!
Me: You're wearing pants.
OH: Oh shit...I forgot.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Here's another story- this happened a few days ago, too.

OH was eating a fudgesicle. I LOVE fudgesicles- its the only sweet :baby: will let me eat nowadays. Anyways, I asked OH if I could have a bite of his fudgesicle. At first he said no, so I said, "Please!! Just ONE bite?!" So he said okay and started bringing the fudgesicle to my mouth so I could bite it. Then, right as I'm ready to bite, he pulls it away. He did this to me about 5 times and then I started to bawl, "WAHHHHHH!!!! WHY ARE YOU SO MEAN TO ME?!?! ALL I WANT IS A BITE!!!!" *sob* and he just laughed, told me to calm down, and gave me a bite.


----------



## campn

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THAaNPIxEek

Anyone seen that before??


----------



## charlie_lael

The video won't work for me.


----------



## gretavon

Yesterday mother had a bad day so i called the delivery place to order pretty flowers,but when they answered i went a blank on the english word for "flower" ive known english for atleast 15years i know what it is but i just could not remember it! I was jumping up and down saying "uhh uhh blume...blumen...uhh uhh" with the lady going "what whats that hun?" I finally gave up and said "the pretty smelly good plants" my face was soooo red. I pick them myself next time. You would think she couldve guessed thats pretty close right?:dohh::blush:


----------



## Lisa40

^^
hahaha :rofl: you poor thing :blush:

xx


----------



## Jac.

GHPBWoman said:


> It will be nice that every year he will get to end school and have summer vacation for his birthday. Lol.
> 
> When I was growing up it was nearly impossible for me to have a birthday party. My birthday is in July and all of our friends and family are always on vacation somewhere far away on my birthday.

My birthday is in July, too. Right at the end. I know how you feel....

"I'm pregnant and I know it" video - I always thought someone should cover Baby got back - the "I like big butts and I can not lie" only do "I like big bumps and i can not lie, you other mother's can't deny, etc etc..."


----------



## Betrix

If you go to youtube *Bun in the Oven - Presented by the LA Comedy Shorts Film Festival * It is way NSFW and a little dirty but seriously funny.


----------



## GHPBWoman

campn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THAaNPIxEek
> 
> Anyone seen that before??

LOL that is awesome! I just saw the Sexy and I Know It music video a couple of days ago... the pregnant one is good!


----------



## KendraNoell

My birthday is mid June and every few years falls on father's day. Would be fantastic if my father didn't pass away 2 and a half years ago :( last year my birthday was fathers day and I pretty much ignored it, both my birthday and father's day :(


----------



## puppycat

Lol love the 'flower' story. I can totally relate though!


----------



## Nits

KendraNoell said:


> My birthday is mid June and every few years falls on father's day. Would be fantastic if my father didn't pass away 2 and a half years ago :( last year my birthday was fathers day and I pretty much ignored it, both my birthday and father's day :(

:hugs:

I'm a May baby and most likely will be a May mommy too!


----------



## jasminejo24

im a may baby may 2nd
sometimes its good sometimes its bad
usually a long weekend due to may day bank holliday
however a few shops etc dont open on may day bank holliday
also exams start in may so when i was at school i actually had my music GCSE on my b'day but with the holliday i usually got a long weekend off school 
may is awesome tho a nice distance from christmas


----------



## KendraNoell

Wow lots of May babies!


----------



## GHPBWoman

Apparently, life was slow at the end of the summer. LOL.


----------



## KendraNoell

:blush:My son is an anniversary baby


----------



## GHPBWoman

LOL. I think our son is the product of a camping trip. Oooh, those woods!


----------



## kissesandhugs




----------



## KendraNoell

Isn't that what daddy is for? Haha.


----------



## gretavon

Bwa ha ha thats was great


----------



## gretavon

When i was about 7 or 8months pregnant my husband went with me to one of my doctors appnts. We were waiting in the room i was chatting with the nurse and he was eyeing the little plastic model they had hanging on the wall that shows to scale the differant stages of dialation during labor. When out of the corner of my eye to my horror i see him get up, walk over to the model, get really close to it, make a fist and punch it up to the 10cm model and start laughing like a hyena "oh my gosh look! Look at this! Holy crap! Thats gonna SUCK!" My mouth fell open so fast it threw my balance off. The nurse stiffled her laughter (poorly might i add) and ran out of the room. she obviously told the doctor because he practically danced into the room and shook my husbands hand and said " i hear youre impressed by that model there!" My jaw is still out of whack.


----------



## Emerald87

gretavon said:


> When i was about 7 or 8months pregnant my husband went with me to one of my doctors appnts. We were waiting in the room i was chatting with the nurse and he was eyeing the little plastic model they had hanging on the wall that shows to scale the differant stages of dialation during labor. When out of the corner of my eye to my horror i see him get up, walk over to the model, get really close to it, make a fist and punch it up to the 10cm model and start laughing like a hyena "oh my gosh look! Look at this! Holy crap! Thats gonna SUCK!" My mouth fell open so fast it threw my balance off. The nurse stiffled her laughter (poorly might i add) and ran out of the room. she obviously told the doctor because he practically danced into the room and shook my husbands hand and said " i hear youre impressed by that model there!" My jaw is still out of whack.

Hehehehehehehehehe love it! Men are so insensitive :p


----------



## gretavon

Yes and he also asked if i thought my breasts would go back to normal after i was done "milking them". Yyyyeeeaaahh you did just talk to me like im a cow. Get this big bell off of my neck.


----------



## hunni12

This kept me laughing, not sure if i had already been posted
 



Attached Files:







cartoon20.png
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## kissesandhugs

hunni12 said:


> This kept me laughing, not sure if i had already been posted

I'm not sure if it has either but I saw it on facebook and I literally LOL'ed :rofl:


----------



## Jac.

Anyone seen this one? I find it appropriate as I'm due in October, hehe.
 



Attached Files:







pumpkin-birth-550x412.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sallyhansen76

gretavon said:


> When i was about 7 or 8months pregnant my husband went with me to one of my doctors appnts. We were waiting in the room i was chatting with the nurse and he was eyeing the little plastic model they had hanging on the wall that shows to scale the differant stages of dialation during labor. When out of the corner of my eye to my horror i see him get up, walk over to the model, get really close to it, make a fist and punch it up to the 10cm model and start laughing like a hyena "oh my gosh look! Look at this! Holy crap! Thats gonna SUCK!" My mouth fell open so fast it threw my balance off. The nurse stiffled her laughter (poorly might i add) and ran out of the room. she obviously told the doctor because he practically danced into the room and shook my husbands hand and said " i hear youre impressed by that model there!" My jaw is still out of whack.

I seriously Laughed so hard at this!! Bahahaha Men!! lol


----------



## Rigi.kun

KendraNoell said:


> :blush:My son is an anniversary baby




GHPBWoman said:


> LOL. I think our son is the product of a camping trip. Oooh, those woods!

My little miracle was a going away present (One last special kiss before the trip)

My little sister was a coming home present.


----------



## Emerald87

Jac. said:


> Anyone seen this one? I find it appropriate as I'm due in October, hehe.

Awwwww crud, I didn't even think of a Halloween baby... :cry:


----------



## Jac.

When are you due? Around halloween I take it?


----------



## GHPBWoman

So, today we went out to lunch and I was SO proud of myself for making it through the entire meal without spilling anything down my front (all of my clothes are stained these days. lol). As we were walking out, we walked past a table with a mom and her two kids. Her son flung a forkful of fried rice covered with sauce across the way and it hit me smack in the front of the shit.

Luckily, I wasn't feeling super emotional today so I was able to laugh it off. So much for my clean shirt!


----------



## Emerald87

Jac. said:


> When are you due? Around halloween I take it?

25th Oct. And being first bub they're usually stubborn to come out :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

I won't be telling my daughter what Mummy and Daddy were doing on her 2nd birthday.....! :blush:


----------



## GHPBWoman

Somewhat off topic, but today the sound of my dog licking his groin is REALLY irritating me.

That is all... lol.


----------



## Blizzard

That's lovely :haha:. My cat drives me mad because he keeps crying as he's horny. Nothing worse than a whiny cat.


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.voght.org/baby/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/cat-does-not-approve.jpg


----------



## WantingABubba

Blizzard said:


> That's lovely :haha:. My cat drives me mad because he keeps crying as he's horny. Nothing worse than a whiny cat.

I think a neuter is in order.


----------



## kissesandhugs




----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.pregnantchicken.com/storage/ryan_gosling_pregnant.jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1326803913667


----------



## GHPBWoman

A friend of mine just sent me the link to this blog. It is funny & cute & a great distraction from all the pregnancy discomfort!

https://www.pregnantchicken.com/


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://blog.sfgate.com/sfmoms/wp-content/blogs.dir/2300/files/porn-for-prenant-women/mark_wahlberg_pregnant.jpg


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://www.mom365.com/Pregnancy/Posts/2012/Feb/~/media/965F1110EBE14BF48C83099B70883137.ashx


----------



## Emerald87

LOL love the cutting the tags one - shame it's be that's anal about tags and not DH


----------



## Kelly M

Anna Purna said:


> You have to check out this video for Prenatal Pole Dancing: :haha:
> 
> https://FunnyOrDie.com/m/4yj6

HILARIOUS!!!! My fave so far, must share.


----------



## Marie000

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8_2FP4s2VHA/SdB2bdXWPwI/AAAAAAAAAWk/1n-iWSLWvtk/s400/stick-figure-pregnant.jpg

I don't know why, but this really made me laugh.


----------



## Feb4th2011

Love all of these!


----------



## Aelanu

I've got a story for you ladies:

A couple weeks ago, I went home to West Virginia to see my family (I live in Virginia). We arrived at the bus about an hour early, so we (OH and I) had time to eat. First, we stopped off at a BBQ place and I saw pancakes (it was only 10:30 AM!!!) and well...they stop serving breakfast at 10. I told OH I didn't want anything, and he assured me there was a small restaurant at the bus station.

We got to the bus station...and just like OH said, there it was. He went to secure us a place in line to get on the bus, so I went to the restaurant to get food. I looked at the menu for about 2 minutes, saw nachos, and said, "Nachos!!! YES!!! I would LOVE some nachos right now!" I was stoked. So I went to order them...and guess what? No nachos.

I politely told them nevermind and walked out...and as soon as I saw OH, I burst into tears, "THEY...DON'T.....HAVE.....NACHOS.....WAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!" *bawl, sob, cry*


Yes, ladies...this pregnant chick cries over nachos. >.>

OH just told me to calm the f*ck down and went and bought me a blueberry bagel with cream cheese as a consolation prize. It was ok...but it wasn't my nachos :cry:


----------



## sallyhansen76

hahhaha Nachos are good tho  Well worth a cry ;) hi hi hi


----------



## greenfaerie

Had a few laughs reading this entire thread for the past couple of hours. Thanks ladies. :)


----------



## KendraNoell

OMG I've been craving nachos like crazy this pregnancy!


----------



## pixxie1232001

If only it was that simple to determine the gender lol.:haha:
 



Attached Files:







funny-cartoon-pregnancy.jpg
File size: 109.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## maria86

https://www.noliesplace.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/cartoon28.png

:rofl:


----------



## beckyjoy4405

Love this thread! Thanks Ladies!


----------



## desireeanne

beckyjoy4405 said:


> Love this thread! Thanks Ladies!

agreed! :)


----------



## GHPBWoman

If babies could talk:

https://youtu.be/aqNkhTqb4AM


----------



## DaisyAnne

GHPBWoman said:


> https://pulpfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/twitter-downtime-and-pregnancy.jpg

haha, the twitter outage causes baby boom cartoon reminds me of the baby boom we had in my area...
We only usually get a few inches of snow at a time, and we happened to have a major blizzard with several feet of snow...well what do ya know, but we realized there were a LOT more pregnant women in our area soon after...that particular month there was enough of a baby boom that the local hospitals actually staffed themselves extra temporarily for all the deliveries- it was all on the news, too, haha! 
I guess people found something to do while we were all snowed in! lol :haha:


----------



## GHPBWoman

Oh my lord... I am going to have to remember this one when our LO is old enough to start asking questions!

https://www.ted.com/talks/julia_sweeney_has_the_talk.html


----------



## KendraNoell

There is a huge baby boom here right now because we had lots of snow in January. We don't get the kind of snow that we got this year so people were stuck at home and just humping like bunnies I guess LOL


----------



## katrus78

My 9.5 year old son was just asking all the same questions, and I guess Ian on a more open side about this stuff so I showed him The Great Sperm Tace Video. And now that I am preggo (gone through IVF and he watched me going through everything, and I explained hat everything was for), he told me today he told his teacher at school that his mommy has two fetuses inside that developed from two embryos that the doctor put inside me. I can just imagine the teacher's face lol.


----------



## DaisyAnne

love this one:
 



Attached Files:







cartoon17.png
File size: 32 KB
Views: 39


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hahaha gotta show this to OH!


----------



## DaisyAnne

love this pregnancy announcement:
and notice the woman in the background, lol
 



Attached Files:







276619602082659017_tKDmWGEc_f.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## gretavon

I just paid $22.95 for 5 cans of campbell's tomato rice soup online. I dont care!!! You cant get it around here and i neeeeeeeeed it. Need it. Oh my gosh when it gets here may 9 im going to bite the top of the can off like a granade (sp?) And inhale it!!!!! Ohhhh drool. My husband will probably question my spending but like i said i neeheeheed it!!


----------



## GHPBWoman

https://img0.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.167062620.jpg


----------



## kissesandhugs

GHPBWoman said:


> https://img0.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.167062620.jpg

lmfaooo!!!


----------



## princesspreg

Funny thread....still reading through.


----------



## gretavon

Tonight my husband and I cooked dinner together. Steak, broccoli, and baked potato. I love the way plain veggies taste, no salt pepper or butter. So we have made the delicious dinnner and I go to use the facilities and i come back and that man has put CHEESE all over the innocent broccoli!! I screamed " No what have you done?! Why? Why would you do this!?" Him:"what? The cheese? It makes it better:" me: "how could you have done this?! When would you have the time?! You had to have had this planned?!" Him:"you dont like it? Its okay you can scrap it off. Its all right." Me: " I will NOT 'scrap' anything off of my food and its not the same. They will never be the same after this!!!!!" I pick up the dish and slam it on the table. My husband and i stared at eachother in such silence im telling you i could hear him blink. Knowing that of course i (may) have overreacted i turned flicking my ponytail as hard as i could and stormed off to the bedroom and slammed the door to prove my...point. he has wisely chosen to let this one slide.


----------



## GHPBWoman

We are currently broke due to having ro pay an extra bit of taxes, and a couple days ago as we were driving through town we came to a stop at a light next to one of our favorite diners. I burst into tears, and DH (who was the one driving, thankfully) tried to console me until the light changed. He tried to gently coax me to tell him what was wrong, and I was finally able to get out between sobs... "I... Miss... Fry... Sauce... From... Bakers... Burgers!"


----------



## KendraNoell

LMAO good man!


----------

